# "This is the future of Aion"



## Virthu (24. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ncsoft
genauer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltW0IX7Qa6A

alter schwede... vermutlich ferne zukunftsmusik, aber wenn sie das wirklich umsetzen... wird das spiel derbe krass und wohl konkurrenzlos.

wesentliches: jahreszeiten, housing mit bau von häusern, anscheinend steuerbare flugschiffe, schwimmen, belagerungsgerät, mounts, belagern von städten mit steuerbarem belagerungsgerät(L2-spielern wird es sehr bekannt vorkommen) und diverse grafikverbesserungen.

bleibt wohl nur die frage: was gibt es an inhalten bis dahin?


----------



## Arandes (24. November 2009)

Also... wenn das Vid wirklich "echt" ist, na dann... wie du sagtest: Alter Schwede.

Allerdings muss dann wirklich n High-End Rechner her, denn DA möcht ich mir den Abyss nicht vorstellen ^-^ Schlussendlich muss man aber beachten, dass ein MMO nicht so derbe Anforderungen haben _sollte_. Aber gefallen tuts, definitiv!


----------



## Paradiso (24. November 2009)

Soo.. das erstmal... *verkraftet hab*

Dieses Video ist das geilste was ich jeh gesehen hab.. Meine Güte xD Hallo.. Ein Grafikupdate Oo WTF^^ das sieht sowas von lecker aus... schwimmen mit Unterwasserstadt etc. .. Jahreszeiten... GEILOOOOO *schmatz* Housing... NEEEDD!!!...MOUNTSSS DIE SAU GEIL AUSSEHEN * immer noch nicht glaub* und lustigerweise mobs die als mounts fungieren xD....
Neue Kampfanimationen ... *schmatz*... neue Waffenarten (armbrust).. *freuuu*
UND WTF.. was hatte der Templer da am ARM Oo...und der Gladi hat ja mal nen imba Ansturm.. Raketenschwert xDe.... MOUNTKAMPF LOLOLOL....UND WAS ZUM TEUFEL... HAUPTSTADTKÄMPFE....
So bin mal eben weinen xD *vor Freude* xD


----------



## cell81469 (24. November 2009)

Die Mobs als Mounts is doch mal coole Idee^^

Gefällt mir i wie. Ich schlag dem Vogel davorn aufs Maul damit er mich reiten lässt... hat i wie nen SM mäßigen hintergrund oder?^^


----------



## Farodien (24. November 2009)

.......9:03 min nach den den letzten paar Kinofilmen war ich nicht so sprachlos! Wenn so etwas realisiert werden kann....meine Kohle haben sie sicher, auf lange Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (24. November 2009)

/ Spam und Beleidigungen entfernt, bitte bleibt freundlich zueinander und sachlich beim Thema, danke.


----------



## Ssu (24. November 2009)

Wow! Sprachlos!
Wenn sie das wirklich so umsetzen bin ich sofort wieder dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (24. November 2009)

das video zeigt sehr viele interessante sachen aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es auch so alles kommen wird.

wenn das video aber das aion zeigt was es in den nächsten jahren werden soll dann ist es sehr geil.


----------



## Mikehoof (24. November 2009)

Sieht für mich allerdings aus als ob sich Aion ein wenig in richtig PVE Spiel entwickeln wird. Mal abwarten was davon dann wirklich umgesetzt wird, sieht natürlich wirklich geil aus.


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. November 2009)

Holla die Waldfee - dieses Video schockt!

Bleibt abzuwarten, wann was davon Live geht bzw. ob überhaupt.
Das Spiel ist in Asien schon über ein Jahr am Start. Von daher garnichtmal sooo unwahrscheinlich, dass da bereits eine Erweiterung oder zumindest ein umfangreicher Patch in den Startlöchern steht.

Das Spiel an sich hat ne Mänge Potential, auch technisch is da noch einiges Luft nach oben, die Möglichkeiten der Cry-Engine längst nicht ausgereitzt.

Das was in diesem Video vorgestellt wird, ist auf jedenfall wirklich sehr beeindruckend das muss man schon sagen, bin grad total "geflasht". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (24. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Sieht für mich allerdings aus als ob sich Aion ein wenig in richtig PVE Spiel entwickeln wird. Mal abwarten was davon dann wirklich umgesetzt wird, sieht natürlich wirklich geil aus.


Ich glaube, die haben erkannt, dass ein Spiel, wenn es wirklich ein Welterfolg sein will, nicht mehr nur auf einer Schiene fahren darf, also nicht einfach nur primär PVP oder nur primär PVE anbieten, sondern beides in einem gelungenen Mix. Die Sequenzen gegen Ende, der Angriff auf diese Stadt, täusche ich mich, oder wurde da eine von Spielern errichtete Stadt dem Erdboden gleich gemacht? Mensch, das wäre mal was ... aber bitter, wenn das eigene Haus unter den Quadratlatschen dieser riesigen Erdelementaren zermalmt wird ... immerhin ein toller Ansporn sich dem PVP nicht zu entziehen, schließlich steht das eigene Haus auf dem Spiel, und über dessen Schwelle gelangt der Feind nur über meine Leiche. 

Also wenn sie das alles wirklich umsetzen ... bin sprachlos. Und das ist bei mir selten.


----------



## Arandes (24. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die haben erkannt, dass ein Spiel, wenn es wirklich ein Welterfolg sein will, nicht mehr nur auf einer Schiene fahren darf, also nicht einfach nur primär PVP oder nur primär PVE anbieten, sondern beides in einem gelungenen Mix. Die Sequenzen gegen Ende, der Angriff auf diese Stadt, täusche ich mich, oder wurde da eine von Spielern errichtete Stadt dem Erdboden gleich gemacht? Mensch, das wäre mal was ... aber bitter, wenn das eigene Haus unter den Quadratlatschen dieser riesigen Erdelementaren zermalmt wird ... immerhin ein toller Ansporn sich dem PVP nicht zu entziehen, schließlich steht das eigene Haus auf dem Spiel, und über dessen Schwelle gelangt der Feind nur über meine Leiche.
> 
> Also wenn sie das alles wirklich umsetzen ... bin sprachlos. Und das ist bei mir selten.



NCSoft hat eh schon vor längerer Zeit mal gesagt, dass Aion nicht ein "PvP-Only"Spiel bleiben soll - leider keine Quelle vorhanden =( Ist aber auch schon lange her, war so ca. Mai.


----------



## Randor2 (24. November 2009)

Erstmal...HAMMER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn auch nur ein bruchteil davon realisiert wird dann...öhm...ich versuch mirs grad vorzustellen wenn sie das wirklich alles machen wollen....*seufz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feuerteufell (24. November 2009)

Ich bin faszinierd von AION aber das haut mich ja vom Hocker wenn sie das wirklich umsetzen dann wird es vielleicht nicht nur ein lückenfüller bis GW2 sonder das sogar ersetzen .

Ncsoft zeigt meiner meinung nach sehr großes Potential und bemüht sich um seine Kunden nicht wie andere mmo betreiber die ich jetzt nicht nennen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> aber wenn sie das wirklich umsetzen... wird das spiel derbe krass und wohl konkurrenzlos.
> 
> wesentliches: jahreszeiten, housing mit bau von häusern, anscheinend steuerbare flugschiffe, schwimmen, belagerungsgerät, mounts, belagern von städten mit steuerbarem belagerungsgerät(L2-spielern wird es sehr bekannt vorkommen) und diverse grafikverbesserungen.


Gibts alles, bis auf Jahreszeiten, schon in Darkfall Online. Daher wirds wohl leider nix mit konkurrenzlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazin (24. November 2009)

Auch ich bin sprachlos... dafür würde ich mir sogar nen neuen Rechner zulegen.

Aber ich denke, dass das nix wird vor 2011.

Dennoch was ich da gesehen habe gefällt mir mal massivst und unterstreicht den Grundsatz; das nicht jedes MMO aussehen muss wie WoW oder so ziemlich jedes f2p-Gammelteil

Edit: und ein Content unter Wasser... endlich!


----------



## Gumja (24. November 2009)

DAS ist'n Trailer der Lust auf mehr macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir stellen sich nur folgende Fragen:

1) Ist das ingame Grafik oder gerendert?

2) Kommt das alles mit EINEM AddOn?

3) WANN soll das "live" gehen?


----------



## dacarl (24. November 2009)

Das scheint ingame-Graphik zu sein, wenn man einen entsprechendes Kraftwerk an Rechner da stehen hat, also alles auf Max gesetzt.

Ich denke mir das werden die nach und nach reinbringen, damit immer wieder was neues kommt, ansonsten wartet man ja noch ewig drauf.
Das Schwimmen zum Beispiel, wird auch langsam mal Zeit, aber mit Unterwasser-Content, da zieh ich meinen Hut und fraue mir ein Loch in den Bauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (24. November 2009)

Ach du heilige sch...!
Da kann man doch echt nur noch einmal tief durchatmen und sacken lassen. Wenn es wirklich echt ist dann werd ichs aufjedenfall nochmal mit Aion versuchen. Aber für eine Fälschung ist zuviel komplett neues zu sehen. Was auch auf ein komplettes Addon schließen lässt als auf einen patch. Aber wer weiss. Vielleicht machen dies ja auch anders als in bekannten mmos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann müssen sie nur noch das Problem mit dem Quest lösen das meiner meinung nach noch besteht. Nicht das es zu wenig giebt sondern das die zuwenig bringen.

Also wenns kommt schau ich auf jedenfall nochmal in Aion rein.
back to Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (24. November 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich echt ist dann werd ichs aufjedenfall nochmal mit Aion versuchen. Aber für eine Fälschung ist zuviel komplett neues zu sehen.


Fälschung ist es sicher nicht. Das Vid kommt von der offiziellen Aion-Seite von NCSoft: http://de.aiononline.com/board/videos/view?articleID=59


----------



## Arandes (24. November 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Das scheint ingame-Graphik zu sein, wenn man einen entsprechendes Kraftwerk an Rechner da stehen hat, also alles auf Max gesetzt.
> 
> Ich denke mir das werden die nach und nach reinbringen, damit immer wieder was neues kommt, ansonsten wartet man ja noch ewig drauf.
> Das Schwimmen zum Beispiel, wird auch langsam mal Zeit, aber mit Unterwasser-Content, da zieh ich meinen Hut und fraue mir ein Loch in den Bauch
> ...




Naja, es gibt auf YouTube tonnenweise AionVids, die im Nachhinein optisch bearbeitet wurden - da gibts in vielen Foren usw. Diskussionen ^-^ Da dies aber ein mehr oder minder offizielles Video ist, keine Ahnung *g*

Aber das mit dem Kraftwerk stimmt schon - Die Cry-Engine ist zwar super und bringt auch auf Nicht-so-High-End-PCs gute Ergebnisse, aber Online... hui.


----------



## Paradiso (24. November 2009)

Wenn das Video auf der off. Seite ist.. und sogar seit 4 Tagen angekündigt wurde ist es AUFJEDENFALL EINE FÄLSCHUNG...

OMG Leute..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LESEN, DENKEN, SCHREIBEN!


----------



## Bansai2006 (24. November 2009)

Ich hab vor 20 Jahren mit 4MB  RAM Speicher gespielt und heute mit dem 1000 fachen und ich denke das wird einfach der neue Standart werden.

Nichts ist  vergänglicher als der Niegel Nagel Neute PC ( GraKa) von gestern.

Aber zurück zum Topic : Cry-Engine ist schon was geiles mit der man viel Spielspass haben kann.


----------



## marcloker (24. November 2009)

also das video ist nett... 

aber..... haltet mal den ball etwas flach. das sind sachen die sie PLANEN! und was davon wirklich umgesetzt wird ist immer ne andere sache.
des weiteren wird das was zu sehen ist dem rechner ne menge abverlangen, also dadurch auch wieder nicht vielen zur verfügung stehen, da die rechner zu schwach sind.

außerdem sehe ich das im mom als eine art werbemasche an. aion ist jetzt einige zeit draußen. der freimonat ist rum und zweifelsohne sind einige leute wieder abgewandert. was liegt da also näher als mit schmackhaften bildern und "wir haben soooo tolles videos" die leute bei der stange zu halten?

wenn sie alle so umsetzen wie sie zeigen ist es richtig nett und wir aion auf alle fälle aufwerten. nur wartet doch bitte erstmal ab bevor ihr wieder hier alles hochjubelt...


----------



## Arandes (24. November 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> also das video ist nett...
> 
> aber..... haltet mal den ball etwas flach. das sind sachen die sie PLANEN! und was davon wirklich umgesetzt wird ist immer ne andere sache.
> des weiteren wird das was zu sehen ist dem rechner ne menge abverlangen, also dadurch auch wieder nicht vielen zur verfügung stehen, da die rechner zu schwach sind.
> ...




Naja, der EU Markt ist zwar sicherlich schmackhaft, allerdings ist Aion nun schon ein Jahr draussen - ich glaub, da wären DAMALS schon Vids aufgetaucht in Korea, wenns wirklich nur um die Werbung ginge.


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. November 2009)

Ich habe das Vid gesehen.
Und muss doch sagen...

Kommt mir doch krass so vor als ob ich ne BETA version gerade zocke.. wenn ich das da alles sehe..
Und da scheinnt es ja schon eine interne Spielbare Beta version zu geben.
Also ne FaF Beta.

Sollte das auch noch kosstelos sein.. *schluck* need.

*Sobald die inhalte da sind ist mein ACC wieder Aktiv.*
Aber nur dann......


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. November 2009)

Ich kanns mir leider noch nich anschauen, da in unserem Computerraum YT gesperrt ist.... kA warum

werds mir aber auf jedenfall daheim ankucken und mein eindruck posten ^^

Ich werd Aion aber auf jedenfall nicht solange aufgeben, bis das rauskommt...
dazu macht es mir jetzt schon zuviel spaß ;D

mfg Terror

Edit nach begutachtung des vorgelegten Videomaterials : " Ehh...Ehh... Jo is denn heut schon weihnachtn?"
Wenn das kommt.... *ehh* *sabber*

Die Frage is nur, welcher Rechner solche eine epochale Schlacht um die Stadt packen will?
mit 3 so riesen, ewig vielen Spielern und den Kanonen..... da muss echt die Atomic Radeon mit Pershing Reaktor her  ^^


----------



## Haestan (24. November 2009)

Sehr nett, mal sehen welche Features es Live schaffen, wobei ich hoffe, dass dort alles gezeigte es schafft + 24/7 GM Support !!!


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. November 2009)

> Ich kanns mir leider noch nich anschauen, da in unserem Computerraum YT gesperrt ist.... kA warum



versuchs ma hier:

http://www.proxy-service.de/

Vieleicht gehts damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. November 2009)

Boah der Trailer gefällt mir; ich hoffe nur dass auch alles umgesetzt wird und das ganze nicht nur auf Aion heiß machen sollte.
Aber anscheinend haben sie es schon so weit dass es funktionsfähig ist, weil die Videoszenen waren ja alle Ingame.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (24. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Boah der Trailer gefällt mir; ich hoffe nur dass auch alles umgesetzt wird und das ganze nicht nur auf Aion heiß machen sollte.
> Aber anscheinend haben sie es schon so weit dass es funktionsfähig ist, weil die Videoszenen waren ja alle Ingame.



ja, sieht schon sehr weit fortgeschritten aus.
das wettersystem ist genial, sowas hab ich noch in kein mmo gesehen.


----------



## La Saint (24. November 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> also das video ist nett...
> aber..... haltet mal den ball etwas flach. das sind sachen die sie PLANEN! und was davon wirklich umgesetzt wird ist immer ne andere sache.


Da wird nichts geplant. Das sind Sachen, die schon existieren. Zumindest auf den Entwicklerrechnern. Wie man ganz klar erkennen kann, ist das ingame-Grafik, kein CG. Das heißt, alle gezeigten Modelle, von den Fischen über die Häuser bin hin zu den Riesen, existieren schon. Die Animationen sind schon erstellt und die Texturen schon gemacht. Die Sachen sind FERTIG.



> außerdem sehe ich das im mom als eine art werbemasche an. aion ist jetzt einige zeit draußen. der freimonat ist rum und zweifelsohne sind einige leute wieder abgewandert. was liegt da also näher als mit schmackhaften bildern und "wir haben soooo tolles videos" die leute bei der stange zu halten?


Stellen wir uns einfach mal vor, nur so zum Spaß, eine andere Firma hätte nach Ablauf des Freimonats so ein Video gezeigt. Nämlich Funcom bei AoC. Die Leute hätten auf dem Boden gelegen vor Lachen statt "aaah" und "ooh" zu rufen und den Mund nicht mehr zu zu kriegen. Es gibt nun mal so etwas wie Glaubwürdigkeit. AoC war einen Monat nach Release quasi nicht spielbar. Bei Aion ist das größte und einzige Problem, das die Bots zu perfekt sind. Merkt einer den Unterschied. NCSoft hat es nicht nötig, die Leute mit gefakten Videos bei der Stange zu halten.



> wenn sie alle so umsetzen wie sie zeigen ist es richtig nett und wir aion auf alle fälle aufwerten. nur wartet doch bitte erstmal ab bevor ihr wieder hier alles hochjubelt...


Wenn auch nur die Hälfte, ach, was rede ich, nur ein Drittel der gezeigten Features es ins Spiel schaffen, dann hat Aion mehr Content und bietet mehr Spielspaß, als die letzten 3 "gehypten" MMORPGs zusammen. Wobei die Chance nicht schlecht ist, das ALLES im Game auftauchen wird.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Klos1 (24. November 2009)

Also, die Bilder sind der Hammer, keine Frage. Allerdings glaube ich das erst alles, wenn ich es sehe. Genug Potenzial hat die Engine ja, siehe Crysis.
Trotzdem wird meist nicht so heiß gegessen, wie gekocht wird.


----------



## Stierka (24. November 2009)

Will Housing mehr erstmal nicht^^


----------



## Fenrik (24. November 2009)

Stierka schrieb:


> Will Housing mehr erstmal nicht^^




Och das mit dem Mounts ist eigentlich auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Flugschiffe... (Final Fantasy feeling xD Die Vögelreittiere haben mich btw auch stark an Chocobos erinnert^^ )
Und das Wasser...
Und das Kampfsystem...

Eigentlich ist alles nett, nur die Grafik kann mir gestohlen bleiben^^ Mehr als noch die Lichteffekte schafft mein Rechner wahrscheins nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. November 2009)

naja das wird auch jeden fall sehr nett, wenn ich das hier schon lese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich guck mir jetzt erstmal da video an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Angeguckt und vom Stuhl gefallen, scehiße ne wie geil das aussieht und dass mit den jahreszeiten/Housing, wow! Die idee mit dem zähmen von tieren ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei den Kämpfen bin ich entgültig umgefallen.
jedoch denke ich, dass wir da noch 1/2-1Jahr drauf warten müssen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. November 2009)

Ich glaub ich fang wieder mit Aion an dann wenn das rauskommt^^
Die Kampfanimationen so godlike^^
Armbrust schnellfeuer+heftiger schuss
Templer der nen Metallarm kriegt und damit den gegner niederstreckt
gladi mit charge der einfach mal durchfetzt^^
und hat der sorc nen gegner niedergeschlagen und dann mit nem feuersturm weggehaun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (24. November 2009)

Also wenn feststeht wann das denn nun alles rauskommt dann werd ich auch auf jedefall anfangen denn das gezeigte sieht einfach nur geil aus


----------



## Prinzesschen (24. November 2009)

Toll was da noch alles rauskommt... dabei bin ich ja noch immer mit dem momentanen Content mehr als Beschäftigt... noch 5 Level bis Endgame... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - die Instanzen ab Level 40 sind auch wirklich sehr toll und anspruchsvoll gemacht...


----------



## Shamai-Arthas (24. November 2009)

dafür werde ich gerne meine rechner aufrüsten


----------



## DukeDaDude (24. November 2009)

KURZ: Wenns so wird wies das vid zeigt bin ich wieder am start....  nach dem release war ich etwas enttäuscht von der sterilen atmo aber so siehts lebhaft und "echt"  aus .... sehr schön zu sehen das sich manche mmo entwickler echt nochmal einen ruck geben und nicht auf der alten gleise weiter fahren sondern mit 300%iger steigerung alles rausholen was geht, hut ab vor nc-soft


----------



## Geige (24. November 2009)

Wah ich glaub ich hab nen Ständer x.X (Ironie x.X)


Das ist Wahnsinnig geil!

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!


----------



## Mykeeper (24. November 2009)

Ich kann nur eins sagen... Wow, sieht echt genial aus, vieles sieht wirklich möglich aus... Wetterwechsel, Housing, die Mounts, das Tauchen und die neuen Fähigkeiten, wieso nicht... Man sollte sich natürlich im klaren sein, dass da sehr viel extrem inszeniert ist, da muss man sich nichts vormachen, der Sound trägt einiges bei... aber im Grunde ist es möglich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phant0m (24. November 2009)

wenn ich mir die kampfszenen so anschaue:
hat ncsoft namco gekauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die kampf animationen sind teilweise aus soul calibur und mit dem neuen vid (z.B. der gladi style) is auch aus soul calibur.
klar es sieht toll aus, aber wie kommen die dazu die animationen zu "kopieren"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fresco (24. November 2009)

Es gibt eine Sache die Dann AION noch perfekter machen würde und zwar einen eigenen Aion Launcher!!NcSoft lauchner schön und gut aber eigener Aion Launcher hebt das spiel noch mehr von den anderen games ab


----------



## ylvie (24. November 2009)

In den Visionen, die ich manchmal habe, ist auch alles viel toller.
Leider sieht die Realität anders aus…


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. November 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> Leider sieht die Realität anders aus…


Jo, das sind ja auch die sachen die ins Spiel gebracht werden sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RunAz (24. November 2009)

aion fesselt mich zur zeit sehr, eigentlich so wie schon sehr sehr lang kein spiel mehr. alles was ich bisher selbst erlebt oder in videos gesehen habe gefällt mir sehr gut. das grösste manko meines erachtens ist das laufen ( grinden ist mein 2. vorname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und so wie es aussieht sind mounts geplant. ich geb dem spiel viel zeit denn gut ding soll weile haben. sollte all das realisiert werden dann meinen grössten respekt, denn mal abgesehen von der atemberaubenden grafik verleiht es dem spiel doch gehörig tiefe. also ich bin auf jedenfall mehr als gespannt wie es weitergeht und freue mich mit meinen 27 lenzen wie ein kleinkind auf das was noch kommen möge.

so long..


----------



## muerr (24. November 2009)

RunAz schrieb:


> a das grösste manko meines erachtens ist das laufen



Ja, das sehe ich genauso ! Wird Zeit für ein paar Reittiere.
Das würde ein gutes Spiel noch besser machen.


----------



## Fenrik (24. November 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> In den Visionen, die ich manchmal habe, ist auch alles viel toller.
> Leider sieht die Realität anders aus…



Ja bloß wenn du dich anstrengst, dann werden die Visionen zu Realität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vertraue NCSoft, die bekommen das schon gebacken...mmmh Kuchen *sabber*
Aufjedenfall werd ich nach diesem Patch sofort von WAR wieder zurückwechseln auf Aion.


----------



## Vampiry (24. November 2009)

WOW. 

Endlich schwimmen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Unterwassergebieten mag vielleicht für den ein oder anderen der Dark Age of Camelot gespielt hat und an ToA denkt mit etwas gemischten Gefühlen behaftet sein.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gibts alles, bis auf Jahreszeiten, schon in Darkfall Online. Daher wirds wohl leider nix mit konkurrenzlos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaahh, und fast alles davon gab es bei DAoC auch schon. Vor Jahren. Und das imho beste PvP System. Leider ist die Grafik halt auch entsprechend alt. 

Immer diese Vergleiche *eg*


----------



## Faken00b (24. November 2009)

wunderbar...ich habe...*schnief*meine...bestimmung gefunden

AION FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klos1 (24. November 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Das mit den Unterwassergebieten mag vielleicht für den ein oder anderen der Dark Age of Camelot gespielt hat und an ToA denkt mit etwas gemischten Gefühlen behaftet sein.



Naja, für mich nicht. Denn ich fand die Unterwasserwelt in Daoc wirklich super. Und es würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn es sowas auch in Aion geben würde.


----------



## Kleito (24. November 2009)

O.O  mir fehlen die Worte
HOUSING! NEED! und dann sieht das auch noch so geil aus! 
Wenn das alles wirklich so ins Spiel übernommen wird und auch funktioniert, dann wird das Spiel noch geiler als es eigentlich schon ist. 
Ich werde dann zwar nen neuen PC brauchen, aber shit happens^^ Brauch so oder so einen, wenn ich mir irgentwann Risen und Dragon Age holen will.

Gucken wir mal, was sich zu diesem Thema so alles entwickelt *freu*


----------



## WhiteNblack (24. November 2009)

Sie schrauben die Grafik  weiter hinauf ... toll ... wäre mir lieber wenn sie an der Mechanik der chainskills was geändert hätten.

z.B.: Der Mob ladet einen Nahkampfschlag auf der einen zurückstoßen kann ... langsam ... man rennt weg... der Mob ist fertig mit "casten" und schlägt zu.
Obwohl man seit mindestens 5 sec nicht mehr vorne steht erwischt einen der Schlag ... egal wo man steht oder ob man evt sogar fliegt

Gegenpart: Nahkampfer können teilweise ihre Ketten nicht im Laufen nutzen obwohl alle sofort gewirkt wären ... nur weil der Mob/Spieler evt in der sek wo s weiter gehen würde n mm weiter weg ist dank kleinem lag ist die Kette unterbrochen ...

Was bringt mir die Optik wenn PVE für bewegungslegasteniker und PVP für caster ist ....

MfG Van Twinka


----------



## Tonkra (24. November 2009)

Die haben sicher Blade&Soul gecancelt und das team von B&S mit ins AION boot geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sieht fast danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (24. November 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> WOW.
> 
> Endlich schwimmen können
> 
> ...



tut mir leid das beste pvp spiel war immer noch [post="0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlacqKf4_20&feature=related[/post] und das war bisher leider auch eins der Spiel wo der meiste Skill für gebraucht würde wenn du nicht vernüfntig mit der maus umgehen kannst es knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freut mich trotzdem für euch wenn sich das Spiel so entwickelt wie im Trailer ist !


----------



## Fenrik (24. November 2009)

Kleito schrieb:


> HOUSING! NEED!



GIEF ÄPIX!!!!, wa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (24. November 2009)

"... but the community is still the same, so I don't care."


----------



## tsurugu (25. November 2009)

Das Video erinnert mich total an Final Fantasy 12!!
Die Städtestruktur mit den Schattierungen und Sonnenstrahlen sowie der Elyos-Style xD.
Hoffentlich wird das schon bald umgesetzt, ich kanns kaum abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (25. November 2009)

Ich stehe dem ganzen sehr skeptisch gegen über, ein Grafikblender zeugt nicht immer von gutem Spielgefühl!
Das Grafikupdate ist sicher schön und gut aber wie sieht es mit der Performance aus, im Abyss ist das mehr als hinderlich, weiterhin haben nicht alle MMORPG spieler ein High-End-Rechner der sowas verkraftet, weiterhin ist auch immer eine frage wie dies alles ins spiel kommt, gerenderte Sequenzen sind nun nichts besonderes.
Auch die Idee mit den Mounts ist nun nichts besonderen sowas ist doch aktuell eher der Standard in MMORPG's da hat NCSoft wohl leider geschlafen in dieser Hinsicht.
Das Housing System sieht sehr nett aus und könnte sicher wieder einen kleinen kick geben, sehr schöne Idee.
Belagerung musste irgendwann gemacht werden war verständlich und wird dem PVP/PVE wieder einen neuen Kick geben.
Die neuen "Monsterkämpfe" sehen doch sehr gestellt aus wie sich solche Bosse dann wirklich spielen werden ist eine ganz andere Sache.
Das Wettersystem hingegen sieht sehr schick aus, das gibt gewissen Gebieten mal eine neue Würze.

Innovation hat NCSoft mit diesen ganzen Dingen sicher nicht bewiesen aber es wird die Spieler sicher wieder fessel, ich hoffe nur das auch andere Problem behoben werden die AION stark zu schaffen machen, weil tolle Grafik habt noch kein Spiel gerettet. Das einzige Spiel was heutezutage noch als echte "Neuendeckung" gelten sollte und auch viel neue Ideen in das Genre MMORPG bringen wird ist und bleibt Mortal Online.


----------



## Misuma (25. November 2009)

und wer soll das spielen??

ich mein schaut euch mal das video an was braucht man da fürn rechner??  nasa like oda was?

auf meim burner pc  der crysis mit 50 frames schafft   läuft in aion im abyss wenn mehr als 10 leute kämpfen gar nix mehr....  15 frames incoming yeah

geschweige denn schlachten mit 40 und mehr beteilligten.....


und was bringt mirn schönes mount und die beste grafik wenn ich  mitm super budget nich mal mithalten kann in sachen performance


----------



## Arandes (25. November 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> und wer soll das spielen??
> 
> ich mein schaut euch mal das video an was braucht man da fürn rechner?? nasa like oda was?
> 
> ...




Beachtet doch einfach mal, dass diese "Aion-Version" niemals so schnell erscheinen wird bei uns - angenommen, es kommt, wie man spekuliert, 2011... 1 Jahr Technologie... Bis dahin reichts locker. Aber selbst bei mir läuft der Abyss besser O_o und ich hab keine imba Maschine.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. November 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Ja bloß wenn du dich anstrengst, dann werden die Visionen zu Realität.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du vertraust ncsoft?

frage an ncsoft: "ist aion ein asiagrinder?"
antwort: "neeeein auf gaaarkeinen fall!"
ergebniss: verarscht..fail!!!11111


es ist einfach nur eine masche um die spieler länger bei der stange zu halten..eine "vision" die es so entweder nie oder verdammt spät ins spiel schafft..und wenn sie es so ins spiel schafft..dann wird die realität wohl trotzdem lange nicht so aussehen wie es im trailer dargestellt wird...ist halt auch nur ein trailer...man kann aus scheiße nicht kurzerhand ein juwel machen..es sei denn die haben das komplette alte aion team rausgeworfen und blizzard machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (25. November 2009)

komisch das die keine Asmos Gebiete zeigen,wundert mich sehr.Und keine Häuser e.,t.c


----------



## Val1n (25. November 2009)

Die Ideen die NCSoft fuer AION hat sind ja recht nett, allerdings bin ich mehr der Meinung die sollten erstmal vernuenftige Quests reinbasteln, denn auf Dauer geht einem dieses "Drauer-Grinden" auf den Keks und...nja....als ich das letzte mal gespielt habe (hab nach dem Freimonat erstmal meinen Account stillgelegt) ruckelte das Game in grossen PvP Schlachten selbst bei mittleren Grafikdetails enorm, wenn man beim normalen Questen mit maximalen Grafikdetails 40-50FPS hat. AION hatte genuegend offene Baustellen, die zuerst geflickt werden mussen bevor man sich an solche Erweiterungen macht.

Es wurde ein paar Posts vor mir schonmal gesagt...eine sehr gute Grafik ist kein garant fuer ein gutes Spiel/Gameplay - man siehe Age of Conan - und ich fuer meinen Teil kann mir zur Zeit nicht vorstellen, dass mich AION ueber soviele Jahre hinweg fesseln koennte wie World of Warcraft es getan hat und noch immer tut. Aber ansonsten...ich hoffe fuer NCSoft das sie es schaffen, AION zu einem grossen MMO zu machen und im europaeischen und amerikanischen Raum Fuss fassen koennen...ich hoffe es wirklich, denn AION ist und bleibt ein gutes Spiel. Auch wenn es momentan wie ein verkappter Asia-Grinder aussieht...


----------



## tyrox09 (25. November 2009)

die pre-release videos von aion sahen auch mega geil und rattenscharf aus, diese videos nun auch.
jedoch wird sich daran weiterhin nichts ändern das aion in wirklichkeit ein sehr schlechtes spiel ist.
da können noch eine mio. videos kommen, denn dort sieht man eh nur das schönste und tollste aus dem gesammtpaket, vergleichbar wie ein kino trailer wo man sagt "boah, wie geil, muss ich sehen..." und am ende merkt man schnell das es der reinfall schlechthin war.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. November 2009)

Wer mit Aion jetzt nichts anfangen kann, der wird mit Aion auch nichts anfangen können wenn alle diese Dinge ihren Weg ins Spiel finden. Aion ist dem WOW des ersten Jahres ähnlicher als es das heutige WOW ist. Für die große Mehrzahl der WOW-Spielergeneration von heute ist Aion den Kauf nicht wert, denn es wird ihnen nicht gefallen. Die Pioniergeneration von WOW hingegen, die Spieler der ersten Stunden, die großteils schon länger im WOW-Ruhestand sind, die sollten Aion eine Chance geben, die kennen noch das Gefühl, dass nur das, was einem nicht in den Schoß geworfen wird, sondern das man sich hart im Spiel erkämpft, Wert besitzt, etwas Besonderes ist. Wer nach zahllosen Raids in MC das T1 vollständig hatte, der weiß wovon ich spreche. Die haben die notwendige Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit für Aion. Und die anderen? Sollen glücklich mit WOW 2009/10 sein.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> komisch das die keine Asmos Gebiete zeigen,wundert mich sehr.Und keine Häuser e.,t.c



die zeigen einige asmos gebiete, es täuscht nur, asmos haben endlich keinen schwanz mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (25. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wer nach zahllosen Raids in MC das T1 vollständig hatte, der weiß wovon ich spreche. Die haben die notwendige Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit für Aion. Und die anderen? Sollen glücklich mit WOW 2009/10 sein.



Ich bin auch WoW Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und hab auch noch so viel "gearbeitet" für meine Set's, aber trotzdem gibt es bei AION Probleme und die sind sicher nicht der Aufwand, gibt genug anderes was dem Spiel zu schaffen macht.
Bei AION sieht es leider so aus das es wie AOC ergeht, Hype am Anfang, dann flaut alles ab und am Ende kommt erst das was versprochen wurde.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. November 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich bin auch WoW Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und hab auch noch so viel "gearbeitet" für meine Set's, aber trotzdem gibt es bei AION Probleme und die sind sicher nicht der Aufwand, gibt genug anderes was dem Spiel zu schaffen macht.
> Bei AION sieht es leider so aus das es wie AOC ergeht, Hype am Anfang, dann flaut alles ab und am Ende kommt erst das was versprochen wurde.


Also erstens: ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen: heute, nach 5 Jahren WOW, behauptet jeder Hinz und Kunz er wäre schon von Anfang an dabei gewesen. Ich glaub's ja bei Hinz, aber Kunz? Da habe ich so meine Zweifel. 

Und zweitens: wer es notwendig hat in seiner Signatur einen Flame gegen ein bestimmtes Spiel, in dessen Forum er postet, rumzutragen, ist für mich als Auskunfstquelle ungefähr so vertrauenswürdig wie ein Waffengroßhändler der vom Weltfrieden schwafelt.


----------



## OldboyX (25. November 2009)

Val1n schrieb:


> Die Ideen die NCSoft fuer AION hat sind ja recht nett, allerdings bin ich mehr der Meinung die sollten erstmal vernuenftige Quests reinbasteln, denn auf Dauer geht einem dieses "Drauer-Grinden" auf den Keks und...nja....als ich das letzte mal gespielt habe (hab nach dem Freimonat erstmal meinen Account stillgelegt) ruckelte das Game in grossen PvP Schlachten selbst bei mittleren Grafikdetails enorm, wenn man beim normalen Questen mit maximalen Grafikdetails 40-50FPS hat. AION hatte genuegend offene Baustellen, die zuerst geflickt werden mussen bevor man sich an solche Erweiterungen macht.



Gibt genug Leute, denen Grinden gefällt. Aion wird hoffentlich nie diese Art von MMO werden, wie es WoW, WAR, HDRO, AoC usw. sind in denen man mit ein paar Quests in 4h sein Level machen kann oder locker in 1 Woche "rerollen" kann, weil einem sein Char, Klasse, Rasse etc. nicht mehr gefällt.

Ruckeln kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Letztens waren wir mit 5 Legionen bei einem Festungsraid und Lag gab es kaum und ruckeln hielt sich bei meinem Rechner absolut in Grenzen (entweder shift+F12 oder Grafik runterdrehen, aber man hat wenigstens möglichkeiten vernünftig zu spielen auch bei hunderten Spielern).

Außerdem solltest du die "offenen Baustellen" etwas präzisieren. Die größte und wirklich einzige gamebreaking Baustelle (der crysystem.dll masspvp fehler) wurde mit dem jüngsten Patch behoben. Wer Aion weglegt, weil es eben nicht möglich ist als Casual in 1 Monat auf 50 zu questen, aber dennoch irgendwie komplett unglücklich ist, weil er nicht schon 50 ist, der ist einfach nicht Aion's Zielgruppe.



> Es wurde ein paar Posts vor mir schonmal gesagt...eine sehr gute Grafik ist kein garant fuer ein gutes Spiel/Gameplay - man siehe Age of Conan - und ich fuer meinen Teil kann mir zur Zeit nicht vorstellen, dass mich AION ueber soviele Jahre hinweg fesseln koennte wie World of Warcraft es getan hat und noch immer tut. Aber ansonsten...ich hoffe fuer NCSoft das sie es schaffen, AION zu einem grossen MMO zu machen und im europaeischen und amerikanischen Raum Fuss fassen koennen...ich hoffe es wirklich, denn AION ist und bleibt ein gutes Spiel. Auch wenn es momentan wie ein verkappter Asia-Grinder aussieht...



Wieso ist Age of Conan kein gutes Spiel / Gameplay? Ich finde Age of Conan ist ein tolles MMO. Leider gab es zum Release ca. 200x so viele "offene Baustellen" wie bei Aion und von diesem "Schlag" erholt sich AoC immer noch und, dass der große Massenerfolg nach so einem verkorksten Release nicht mehr eintreten wird, das sollte allen klar sein.

MMOs haben heutzutage nur ein sehr kurzes Zeitfenster in dem sie überzeugen müssen, ist dieses verstrichen, so kommt zwar vielleicht der ein oder andere zurück, aber die meisten sind lang schon in den Startlöchern für den nächsten großen MMO-Stern am Horizont.



			
				floppydrive schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Spiel was heutezutage noch als echte "Neuendeckung" gelten sollte und auch viel neue Ideen in das Genre MMORPG bringen wird ist und bleibt Mortal Online.



Mortal Online ist ein Spiel, das "back to the roots" geht und ein PVP wie zu UO Zeiten liefern will. Doch ein Big-Player im MMO Markt ist es kaum und "viele neue Ideen" muss man mir auch noch erst im Detail erläutern, welche das wären. Die Grafik sieht ziemlich beschissen aus und "PVP Only Servers" sowie andere Ankündigungen und "full loot" etc. gepaart mit dem sehr kleinen Entwickler Team deuten darauf hin, dass MO eine Randerscheinung werden wird wie Darkfall Online (wieviele Server gibt es da noch ? 3?).


----------



## alene85 (25. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Also erstens: ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen: heute, nach 5 Jahren WOW, behauptet jeder Hinz und Kunz er wäre schon von Anfang an dabei gewesen. Ich glaub's ja bei Hinz, aber Kunz? Da habe ich so meine Zweifel.
> 
> Und zweitens: wer es notwendig hat in seiner Signatur einen Flame gegen ein bestimmtes Spiel, in dessen Forum er postet, rumzutragen, ist für mich als Auskunfstquelle ungefähr so vertrauenswürdig wie ein Waffengroßhändler der vom Weltfrieden schwafelt.



Da muss ich dir vollkommen Recht geben Boccan sowohl auf die Hinz und Kunz sache sowohl auch auf die Signatur von @flobby !

Und nun zum Thema also ich bin auch aktiver Aion spieler , und ja Ncsoft hat Fehler gemacht aber schon mal was von den Satz *Aus Fehler lernt man* gehört ich vertraue ihnen das sie das gebacken bekommen, und das Viedeo ist weder ein Grafickblender oder sonst was. Und zur sache *Das ist mit der Grafick bei jetzigen Pc's nicht spielbar* Die Grafik aus dem Viedeo ist atemberaubend aber ich dencke nicht das man wie es jemand so schön, geschrieben hat ein Imba Pc für, ich hab einen mit : einen Quad core Prozessor 2,8 GhZ,(wobei Dual auch gereicht hätte aber ist ein anderes thema), 4Gb arbeitsspeicher ein Mainboard mit intel chipsatz (bezeichnung weis ich jetzt nicht auswendig) und eine Geforce 9500 gt (bald wirds eine gtx 260  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das ganze zeug kostet ungefähr 500 euro (marke eigenbau) also bezahlbar müsst halt etwas sparen ist doch nicht so schlimm oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Also für alle noch viel spass in Ateria


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2009)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Die Mobs als Mounts is doch mal coole Idee^^
> 
> Gefällt mir i wie. Ich schlag dem Vogel davorn aufs Maul damit er mich reiten lässt... hat i wie nen SM mäßigen hintergrund oder?^^



Gibt es schon seit Jahren in Ultima Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopuslavite (25. November 2009)

Also auch ich finde das viedeo geil,keine frage!!

Aber man soll den tag nicht vor dem abend loben,oder nicht! Wenn ncsoft das SO umsetzen wird und kann dann respekt!dann wird es hammer aber erst ein mal abwarten!
versprechen kann man viel und visions videos sehen immer geil aus aber was dann wirklich kommt sehen wir ja dann.
eins steht fest,das video prägt sich so in die köpfe der spieler das wenn nur eine sache davon nie kommt sie gleich an die decke gehen und wieder
das Forum totschreiben wie böse doch nc soft ist.

also erst ein mal abwarten und tee trinken:-)

Ich hab mich trotzdem erst mal von Aion zurrück gezogen weil mir einfach der ansporn im momment fehlt um ca 17 mille xp zu sammeln für auf lvl 36!find das scho ziemlich heftig.

ABER sollten sie das spiel wirklich so hin bekommen wär auch ich wieder am start und einige andere die ich kenne denken genau so.


bis dahin sag ich ma ciao!
mal sehen was wirklich kommt:-)!?


----------



## Sarazin (25. November 2009)

Für diejenigen die sich die Frage stellen ob sein Rechner das packt oder gar das bemängeln, dass ihr Rechner solch eine Leistung niemals erbringen würde sei gesagt; wer hat euch denn gesagt, dass ihr Aion auf diesen Grafikeinstellungen spielen müsst?

Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen ob dieses gewhine auch gleichermaßen die kognitiven Fähigkeiten/leistungen mindert?!

Und @ Tikume: *Ja wir wissen, dass vieles schonmal in irgendeinem anno-dazumal MMO vorhanden war... daran brauchst du die meisten nicht erinnern. ABER das gab es, logischerweise, noch nicht in dem Spiel, das man momentan spielt.*

Was interessiert mich überhaupt irgendeine Neuerung/Patch/Implementierung eines alten Spiels das ich eh nicht spiele?


----------



## battschack (25. November 2009)

@Lopuslavite

Schön und gut der trailer ist genial. Aber was genau ändert es daran das du 16mil ep brauchst für deinen lvl? Ihr werdet in Aion die nächsten jahre nicht in 1-2wochen lvl 50erreichen kapiert es. Oder macht dir das grinden anch nen grafik patch nix mehr aus?


----------



## Arandes (25. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @Lopuslavite
> 
> Schön und gut der trailer ist genial. Aber was genau ändert es daran das du 16mil ep brauchst für deinen lvl? Ihr werdet in Aion die nächsten jahre nicht in 1-2wochen lvl 50erreichen kapiert es. Oder macht dir das grinden anch nen grafik patch nix mehr aus?




Generell: Wem Grinden was ausmacht, hätte NIEMALS zu Aion greifen müssen. ALLE Koreanischen Spiele arten im Grinden aus, das ist so, das wird immer so sein und das WEISS man auch, wenn man sich informiert hat.

Selbst schuld, wer ein Spiel kauft, ohne sich zu informieren. Gelegenheiten gabs mehr als genug.

Zumal: Lieber habe ich 1-2 Wochen an einem LvL anstatt in gleicher Zeit den ganzen Content durchzuhaben *etwas Sarkasmus reinstreicht*


----------



## Desmondio (25. November 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> die zeigen einige asmos gebiete, es täuscht nur, asmos haben endlich keinen schwanz mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast ja sowas von Keine Ahnung


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man kann aus scheiße nicht kurzerhand ein juwel machen..es sei denn die haben das komplette alte aion team rausgeworfen und blizzard machen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde dann heißen, daß der komplette PvP-Inhalt durch Arena getauscht würde. Um die Arena noch ein paar Schlachtfelder gebaut, die aber auch nur dazu verwendet werden, die restlichen Leute in die Arena zu locken. Denn Arena verleit dem Begriff "PvP" ja ganz neue Dimensionen.

Zukünftige Klassen werden alle gestrichen, da maximal eine neue Klasse innerhalb von 5 Jahren ja völlig ausreicht. Sonst könnte man ja die nicht vorhandene Balance zerstören.

Und was sonst noch? Achja...Instanzen! Unmengen an Raid-Instanzen, die das Endgame zieren. Und "last but not least" ersetzen wir alle derzeitigen Designs von Rüstungen durch langweilige lieblos hingerotzte einheitlichen Rüstungen, garniert mit Waffen, bei deren Betrachtung man teilweise aus unerfindlichen Gründen an ein Puppenhaus denken muss.

mmh...ja, du hast Recht. Ich sehe das Juwel jetzt auch ganz deutlich vor mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (25. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Generell: Wem Grinden was ausmacht, hätte NIEMALS zu Aion greifen müssen. ALLE Koreanischen Spiele arten im Grinden aus, das ist so, das wird immer so sein und das WEISS man auch, wenn man sich informiert hat.



In Aion ist's grinden; in WoW farmen. "Früher" hat man in WoW zwar recht zügig gelevelt; dann ging der Grind allerdings los: Ini-Grind für Loot und Ruf; Gegner-Grind für Rufmarken (BC; Aldor / Seher gefällig) - für ein paar Rezepte und Verzauberungen. 
Heute in WotLK heißt es, wenn man nur ab und zu raiden kann und dann nicht wegen Equip in Rnds abgelehnt werden möchte: Hero-Ini-Grind in langweiligen Instanzen, für die man eh überequipt ist, für T9-Marken-Grind.

Nur da bezeichnet es keiner als Grind. Dafür haben ganz viele WoW-Fans den US-Grinder überhaupt gespielt: Diablo 2. Und viele freuen sich auf "Diablo 3"; wo es wieder heißen wird: Grind, grind, grind - mit wesentlich weniger Abwechslung als in Aion. Aber darauf freuen sich die Blizz-Fanbois mit Sicherheit alle - und wehe, jemand bezeichnet das dann als "Grind".

Ich bin erst Lvl 22 mit meiner kleinen Jägerin in Aion. Bisher macht mir das Leveln mehr Spaß, als es das in WoW jemals gemacht hat - und vor allen Dingen macht der Char so viel Spaß, daß ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen kann, den Jäger in WoW überhaupt noch mal anzupacken, weil sich der Aion-Char wesentlich "anspruchsvoller" spielt (meine "Rota" besteht jetzt schon aus fast mehr Tasten als bei WoW im Endlevel - von Jumpshot und kiten ganz zu schweigen, so daß es erheblich weniger langweilig ist). Das "Gegrinde" in den Highleveln schreckt mich derzeit überhaupt nicht, zumal es auch noch so viel anderes in Aion gibt - das HA beschäftigt mich schon mal einen Abend; ebenso gemütliches "Münzen-Farmen" (ach ne, das ist in Aion ja Grind); dazu kommt noch das Handwerk.

Auf die Neuerungen, wie sie im Video vorgestellt werden, freue ich mich sehr - vor allen Dingen Housing und Mounts.


----------



## Arandes (25. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das würde dann heißen, daß der komplette PvP-Inhalt durch Arena getauscht würde. Um die Arena noch ein paar Schlachtfelder gebaut, die aber auch nur dazu verwendet werden, die restlichen Leute in die Arena zu locken. Denn Arena verleit dem Begriff "PvP" ja ganz neue Dimensionen.
> 
> Zukünftige Klassen werden alle gestrichen, da maximal eine neue Klasse innerhalb von 5 Jahren ja völlig ausreicht. Sonst könnte man ja die nicht vorhandene Balance zerstören.
> 
> ...




Du hast das Grinden vergessen - da ersetzen wir das Wort kurzerhand zu "Marken-Farmen" - Sinn bleibt aber gleich. Ne mal im Ernst, für mich wurde WoW erst "schlechter" seit der Fusionierung mit Activision... wobei Fusionierung ja noch gelinde ausgedrückt ist.

Aber eig gehts hier v.a um den Trailer, also lasst uns doch wieder darüber spekulieren, das ist eh lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ LaVerne: Yay, absolut korrekt! Schön, dass es doch noch manche gibt, die hinter dem Wort "Grinden" Parallelen sehen zu anderen MMOs, in denen man das ja "gar nicht macht" *g*


@ Topic: Bezüglich dem Housing... da hoffe ich, dass die Housinggebiete stärker bevölkert sind als in HdRO - anfangs wars noch toll, etliche Nachbarn... mittlerweile "sterben" die Gebiete aus =(


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2009)

Zum Trailer hab ich mich ja schon geäußert. Es sieht ohne jede Frage phantastisch aus. Aber ich glaub es erst, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Manotis (25. November 2009)

Joa wäre sehr nice wenn sie das umsetzen würden. Glaube ich aber ehrlich gesagt eher nicht. Dürfte eher dazu dienen diejenigen die unschlüssig sind, ob sie weiterspielen oder nicht bei der stange zu halten


----------



## Sin (25. November 2009)

Würd mal gerne wissen, ob die sich einen internen Zeitrahmen gesetzt haben. Ich mein, sagen kann man nunmal ja viel, aber was bringt so ein update wenn es erst nach 2 Jahren kommt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. November 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> und wer soll das spielen??
> 
> ich mein schaut euch mal das video an was braucht man da fürn rechner??  nasa like oda was?
> 
> ...


Wenn du so arge fps probleme hast versuchs doch mal mit der Grafikeinstellung feste FPS, hat vor dem patch immer gereicht für festungsschlachten, aber jetzt brauch ich es nicht mehr.


UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> die zeigen einige asmos gebiete, es täuscht nur, asmos haben endlich keinen schwanz mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeeeeeeein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man kann aus scheiße nicht kurzerhand ein juwel machen..es sei denn die haben das komplette alte aion team rausgeworfen und blizzard machen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hab in dem Video nichts von "Die >Erfahrung für den Stufenanstieg wird um 90% gesenkt und jeder mob dropt nun goldene items damit sie denken können sie wären etwas ganz tolles"



Manotis schrieb:


> Dürfte eher dazu dienen diejenigen die unschlüssig sind, ob sie weiterspielen oder nicht bei der stange zu halten



In den Video sind aber acuh schon ingame Szenen zu sehen, was denke ich beweist, dass es nicht "nur" Visionen sind, sonder dass diese schon in der Umsetzung sind


----------



## Sin (25. November 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> die zeigen einige asmos gebiete, es täuscht nur, asmos haben endlich keinen schwanz mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie pflanzen sie sich dann fort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (25. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wie pflanzen sie sich dann fort?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



asmodische frauen gehen nicht umsonst gerne "riften" "um den fortbestand von asmodea zu schützen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Würd mal gerne wissen, ob die sich einen internen Zeitrahmen gesetzt haben. Ich mein, sagen kann man nunmal ja viel, aber was bringt so ein update wenn es erst nach 2 Jahren kommt.


Es ist nach meinem Wissensstand nicht geplant dass alles in einem einzigen Update zu bringen. In dem Vid wurde kein Ausblick auf ein zukünftiges großes Addon bzw. Update gegeben, vielmehr wurde gezeigt woran aktuell bei NCSoft für Aion gearbeitet wird. Einiges davon wird sicher früher als anderes kommen. In Korea beginnt morgen die G-Star 2009 ... dass das Vid gerade jetzt released wurde, hat weniger mit der Rezeption von Aion hier im Westen zu, dafür aber sehr viel mit dieser asiatischen Game-Messe. Im Unterschied zu anderen bei uns beliebten MMORPGs ist nämlich der Hauptmarkt des Spieles nicht USA & EU, sondern Asien. Dort gibt es atm an die 3 Millionen Aion-Subscribents, bei uns (USA & EU), na, ich schätze mal keine halbe Million. Kurz: wir sind der Sekundärmarkt. Ist ein wenig anders als zb. bei Turbines LOTRO oder Blizzards WOW, wo die US-Spieler gehört und zuerst bedient werden, dann kommt Europa, dann der Rest der Welt. Bei Aion kommt Korea zuerst, dann die wichtigsten asiatischen Märkte (China & Taiwan), und dann der Rest der Welt ... das sind wir.


----------



## floppydrive (25. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Also erstens: ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen: heute, nach 5 Jahren WOW, behauptet jeder Hinz und Kunz er wäre schon von Anfang an dabei gewesen. Ich glaub's ja bei Hinz, aber Kunz? Da habe ich so meine Zweifel.
> 
> Und zweitens: wer es notwendig hat in seiner Signatur einen Flame gegen ein bestimmtes Spiel, in dessen Forum er postet, rumzutragen, ist für mich als Auskunfstquelle ungefähr so vertrauenswürdig wie ein Waffengroßhändler der vom Weltfrieden schwafelt.



Ersten hab ich WoW seit Beta gespielt, also mal schön die klappe halten und wenn du meine Signatur als Flame auffasst dann tut mir leid das du keine Ironie verstehst!


----------



## Boccanegra (25. November 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ersten hab ich WoW seit Beta gespielt, also mal schön die klappe halten ...


Ja, das hat Kunz auch gesagt.

Na, ok, es kann ja sein, dass Du ein Hinz bist und ich Dir unrecht tue, wenn ich Dich einen Kunz heiße. Aber was mittlerweile so alles an WOW-Pionieren rumläuft, da müsste WOW ja schon vom ersten Release-Tag an eine Spielerschaft von etlichen Millionen gehabt haben. Was nicht der Fall war. In den USA wurde WOW vom Release-Datum (Ende Nov. 2004) bis Anfang Feber 2005 600.000 mal verkauft, in Europa werden es sicher nicht mehr gewesen sein. Aber heute will ja jeder 2. Spieler dabei gewesen sein. Ungefähr so wie Sarkozy an der Berliner Mauer, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Na, ok, es kann ja sein, dass Du ein Hinz bist und ich Dir unrecht tue, wenn ich Dich einen Kunz heiße. Aber was mittlerweile so alles an WOW-Pionieren rumläuft, da müsste WOW ja schon vom ersten Release-Tag an eine Spielerschaft von etlichen Millionen gehabt haben. Was nicht der Fall war. In den USA wurde WOW vom Release-Datum (Ende Nov. 2004) bis Anfang Feber 2005 600.000 mal verkauft, in Europa werden es sicher nicht mehr gewesen sein. Aber heute will ja jeder 2. Spieler dabei gewesen sein. Ungefähr so wie Sarkozy an der Berliner Mauer, schätze ich mal.



Gibt sone Seite wo man gucken konnte in welchen gilden wer wann war,da stand glaub ich immer auch ein datum dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


PS: ich bin ein Hinz und kanns beweisen  auch wenn ich nicht  direkt seit realease dabei war http://www.warcraftrealms.com/charsheet/38954155. naja zum schluß hab ich nurnoch pvp gemacht bis ich im april aufgehört habe ^^


----------



## Sarazin (25. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ja, das hat Kunz auch gesagt.
> 
> Na,  ok, es kann ja sein, dass Du ein Hinz bist und ich Dir unrecht tue,  wenn ich Dich einen Kunz heiße. Aber was mittlerweile so alles an  WOW-Pionieren rumläuft, da müsste WOW ja schon vom ersten Release-Tag  an eine Spielerschaft von etlichen Millionen gehabt haben. Was nicht  der Fall war. In den USA wurde WOW vom Release-Datum (Ende Nov. 2004)  bis Anfang Feber 2005 600.000 mal verkauft, in Europa werden es sicher  nicht mehr gewesen sein. Aber heute will ja jeder 2. Spieler dabei  gewesen sein. Ungefähr so wie Sarkozy an der Berliner Mauer, schätze  ich mal.



Das was du da von dir gibst versteht der gemeine Buffed-User nicht!

  merke dir meine Worte: benutze nur flames, dummes Geschwafel und ... ich nenn sie mal "slang"-Ausdrücke.
  Du bist hier an der Basis, an der Arbeiterschaft... sprich bei Buffed bist du beim Bodensatz der MMO-User.

  Von Politik haben hier höchstens 20% Ahnung... aber auch nur weil sie die Bild lesen und glauben sie hätten sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


  Aber um mal das Topic zu bedienen: ich würde gerne mal das koreanische  oder gesamtasiatische offiziele Forum von Aion lesen um zu verstehen ob  die Asia-Grinder das Spiel momentan toll finden und was sie ändern  würden, denn wenn es weiterhin beim gegrinde und inhaltsleeren Patchs  bleibt, dann kann auch die beste Grafik nichts mehr am Rückgang der  europäischen und englischsprachigen Abonements ändern.

  Und was mir gerade aiongefallen ist: bezahlt der Koreaner/Chinese/Japaner/whatever eigentlich die gleiche monatliche Gebühr?
  Evtl sitzen wir Europäer und Amerikaner ja doch am längeren Hebel... und wir müssen einfach nur lauter whinen!


----------



## Cerom (25. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Es ist nach meinem Wissensstand nicht geplant dass alles in einem einzigen Update zu bringen. In dem Vid wurde kein Ausblick auf ein zukünftiges großes Addon bzw. Update gegeben, vielmehr wurde gezeigt woran aktuell bei NCSoft für Aion gearbeitet wird. Einiges davon wird sicher früher als anderes kommen. In Korea beginnt morgen die G-Star 2009 ... dass das Vid gerade jetzt released wurde, hat weniger mit der Rezeption von Aion hier im Westen zu, dafür aber sehr viel mit dieser asiatischen Game-Messe. Im Unterschied zu anderen bei uns beliebten MMORPGs ist nämlich der Hauptmarkt des Spieles nicht USA & EU, sondern Asien. Dort gibt es atm an die 3 Millionen Aion-Subscribents, bei uns (USA & EU), na, ich schätze mal keine halbe Million. Kurz: wir sind der Sekundärmarkt. Ist ein wenig anders als zb. bei Turbines LOTRO oder Blizzards WOW, wo die US-Spieler gehört und zuerst bedient werden, dann kommt Europa, dann der Rest der Welt. Bei Aion kommt Korea zuerst, dann die wichtigsten asiatischen Märkte (China & Taiwan), und dann der Rest der Welt ... das sind wir.


Ich glaube du machst da einen Denkfehler und verwechselst Umsatz mit Spielerzahlen. Der Umsatz von Ncsoft ist im dritten Quartal 2009 geradezu explodiert. Um genauer zu sein ein Plus von 112 % zum Quartal davor. Oder 142 Millionen US-Dollar. Das allein durch den Start von Aion in Nordamerika und Europa. Oder für welchen Markt würdest du zuerst produzieren ? Der wo du pro Nase 3 € (3,5 Millionen x 3 = 10,5 Millionen ) oder da wo du pro Nase 13 € (1 Million x 13 = 13 Millionen)

Also ich denke nicht das wir der Sekundärmarkt sind oder bleiben werden. Schlußendlich wird Ncsoft den Markt als Hauptabsatz betrachten der am meisten Umsatz verspricht. Alles andere wäre doch widersinnig.


----------



## Sarazin (25. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich glaube du machst da einen Denkfehler und verwechselst Umsatz mit Spielerzahlen. Der Umsatz von Ncsoft ist im dritten Quartal 2009 geradezu explodiert. Um genauer zu sein ein Plus von 112 % zum Quartal davor. Oder 142 Millionen US-Dollar. Das allein durch den Start von Aion in Nordamerika und Europa. Oder für welchen Markt würdest du zuerst produzieren ? Der wo du pro Nase 3 € (3,5 Millionen x 3 = 10,5 Millionen ) oder da wo du pro Nase 13 € (1 Million x 13 = 13 Millionen)
> 
> Also ich denke nicht das wir der Sekundärmarkt sind oder bleiben werden. Schlußendlich wird Ncsoft den Markt als Hauptabsatz betrachten der am meisten Umsatz verspricht. Alles andere wäre doch widersinnig.



Ich wäre dir für einen Quellenbeleg sehr verbunden... das interessiert mich doch sehr.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich glaube du machst da einen Denkfehler und verwechselst Umsatz mit Spielerzahlen. Der Umsatz von Ncsoft ist im dritten Quartal 2009 geradezu explodiert. Um genauer zu sein ein Plus von 112 % zum Quartal davor. Oder 142 Millionen US-Dollar. Das allein durch den Start von Aion in Nordamerika und Europa. Oder für welchen Markt würdest du zuerst produzieren ? Der wo du pro Nase 3 &#8364; (3,5 Millionen x 3 = 10,5 Millionen ) oder da wo du pro Nase 13 &#8364; (1 Million x 13 = 13 Millionen)
> 
> Also ich denke nicht das wir der Sekundärmarkt sind oder bleiben werden. Schlußendlich wird Ncsoft den Markt als Hauptabsatz betrachten der am meisten Umsatz verspricht. Alles andere wäre doch widersinnig.


Ich denke die "Patch-Politik" zeigt doch, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung so weit nicht daneben liege. Bei LOTRO, WAR und WOW kommen die Patches immer zuerst in den USA. Auch beklagen die europäischen Spieler dieser Games, dass ihre Stimmen, ihre Kritik und ihre Anregungen, nicht (ausreichend) gehört werden, sondern nur die Stimmen der US-Spieler, was u.a. auch mit dem Sprachproblem begründet wird. Welcher Entwickler einer US-Spieleschmiede kann schon deutsch oder französisch? 

Bei Aion kommen die Patches immer zuerst auf die koreanischen Server - die sind sozusagen die Mutter von Aion; und dann erst auf die europäischen/amerikanischen. Und dass das Sprachproblem bei einem koreanischen Spiel mit koreanischen Entwicklern kleiner ist als bei den oben genannten aus den USA, kann man vermutlich ausschließen. Zumal die Spieler in Korea, Taiwan und Japan so unbetucht nicht sind, wie die Situation in China ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Keine Ahnung, was die dort für das Spiel zahlen. 

Der Vergleich mit dem Vorquartal hinkt übrigens. Die asiatischen Ländern, in denen Aion released wurde, kamen ja nicht - wie beim West-Release - alle zugleich im selben Quartal zum Zug (schon gar nicht im Vorquartal) sondern  peu à peu: Südkorea und Japan im November 08, China (und Taiwan) April 09, West-Release dann September 09.


----------



## Cerom (25. November 2009)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Ich wäre dir für einen Quellenbeleg sehr verbunden... das interessiert mich doch sehr.


Da gibt es einige Quellen. Nur eine

http://www.games.ch/pc/3399-aion/news/ncso...t-836-13801.php


----------



## Cerom (25. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Vorquartal hinkt übrigens. Die asiatischen Ländern, in denen Aion released wurde, kamen ja nicht - wie beim West-Release - alle zugleich im selben Quartal zum Zug (schon gar nicht im Vorquartal) sondern  peu à peu: Südkorea und Japan im November 08, China (und Taiwan) April 09, West-Release dann September 09.


Nur zum Teil hingt der Vergleich, aber du hast recht, er hinkt. Natürlich wurde dieser Umsatzsprung dadurch erreicht das ja Spiele zuerst mal verkauft wurden, also nicht durch die Abos. Aber deutlich sollte dann eine andere Zahl sein. Im Vergleich zum 3. Quartal 2008 war das eine Umsatzsteigerung von 836 %.  Also die Zahlen allein sagen recht wenig, nur derartige Sprünge sind doch sehr bemerkenswert oder ?


----------



## Immondys (25. November 2009)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Das was du da von dir gibst versteht der gemeine Buffed-User nicht!
> 
> merke dir meine Worte: benutze nur flames, dummes Geschwafel und ... ich nenn sie mal "slang"-Ausdrücke.
> Du bist hier an der Basis, an der Arbeiterschaft... sprich bei Buffed bist du beim Bodensatz der MMO-User.
> ...



Hey, der Bodensatz der Gesellschaft sind ja wohl derzeit unser lieben Banker und Wertpapierhändler.  Die Arbeiterschaft hat den Kahn jedenfalls nicht leck geschlagen. Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Liberalen, die grade mal den gesundheitspolitischen Genozid vorantreiben wollen. Da sag ich dir nur - das herz schlägt Links.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein wütender Genosse....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazin (25. November 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Hey, der Bodensatz der Gesellschaft sind ja wohl derzeit unser lieben Banker und Wertpapierhändler.  Die Arbeiterschaft hat den Kahn jedenfalls nicht leck geschlagen. Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Liberalen, die grade mal den gesundheitspolitischen Genozid vorantreiben wollen. Da sag ich dir nur - das herz schlägt Links.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nirgends sprach ich vom Bodensatz der Gesellschaft... lediglich den gemeinen Buffed-User habe ich durch meine Äusserung als, nun nennen wir es, geistig Minderbemittelt beschrieben.

Ich danke im übrigen nochmal für den link... ich werde diesen prüfen, da ich einen etwas längeren Artikel im offizielen Forum verfassen wollte und dies meiner Argumentation evtl weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. November 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Hey, der Bodensatz der Gesellschaft sind ja wohl derzeit unser lieben Banker und Wertpapierhändler.  Die Arbeiterschaft hat den Kahn jedenfalls nicht leck geschlagen.
> 
> ein wütender Genosse....
> 
> ...


Auch wenn das mit Aion nichts zu tun hat: aber in der Sache stimme ich Dir zu. Der globalisierte Amoklauf der neoliberalen Wirtschaftsfundamentalisten, das ist für mich eine größere Gefahr für eine offene Gesellschaft als es al-Qaida  und alle anderen diversen Terrororganisationen jemals sein können. Aber lassen wir mal die Politik lieber mal beiseite, hier geht's ja um eine andere Welt als die unsere. Auch wenn sich auch in dieser alles um's liebe Geld, die raren Kinahs, dreht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. November 2009)

Gameplay > Grafik

Aber sieht nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. November 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Du hast ja sowas von Keine Ahnung



Da waren einige Asmos zu sehen, oder wie erklärst du die Krallen an den Füßen einiger Charaktere in dem Video?


----------



## Fenrik (25. November 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Da waren einige Asmos zu sehen, oder wie erklärst du die Krallen an den Füßen einiger Charaktere in dem Video?



Keine Nagelscheren?^^


----------



## RockMortin (29. November 2009)

Aion Vision:  schwimmen, mounts,  und Schlachtfelder dass wer schon für mich schöne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. November 2009)

schlachtfelder wären großer mist, weil damit die Leute aus dem Abyss gezogen werden und dort findet der krieg statt...


----------



## Stierka (29. November 2009)

> schlachtfelder wären großer mist, weil damit die Leute aus dem Abyss gezogen werden und dort findet der krieg statt...



Jop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat man recht ^^.Schön wären am Anfang Bg´s gewesen wo man sich auf die Fresse hätte hauen können zum LvL aber ist jetzt Egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. November 2009)

ja bis 25 wäre das ok gewesen


----------



## Slayed (29. November 2009)

Heureka!
Sieht ja mal verdammt geil aus.
Will auch so ne Armbrust für meinen Jäger und ein Porgus als Mount!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (29. November 2009)

Oh man, wie naiv ihr alle seit. Dass nenn ich mal marketing- opfer.
Jaja, da sind die Chinamänner gut drin, Geld schäffeln, und wir, ach so schlauen West-Europäer schmeißen ihnen unser Geld in den Rachen, wegen einem Video lol.


take care


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. November 2009)

ich denke man weis was man da bekommt, da man auch schon ingame szenen sieht also mach dir da keine sorgen ....


----------



## Nudel_Hunter (29. November 2009)

Etwas später kommen ja so Klassenänderungen da kommt dan jemand mit nem Schild des wird zu so einer Faustwaffe die dan den heranzieht weis jemand welche klasse des ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zapler (29. November 2009)

Ich vermute mal Gladi oder Templer


----------



## Arandes (29. November 2009)

Nudel_Hunter schrieb:


> Etwas später kommen ja so Klassenänderungen da kommt dan jemand mit nem Schild des wird zu so einer Faustwaffe die dan den heranzieht weis jemand welche klasse des ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da tippe ich zu 85% auf den Templer - da er sonst gar nicht vorkäme bei den Änderungen und er von den restlichen Skills schon eher Templermässig ist.


----------



## dacarl (30. November 2009)

> Oh man, wie naiv ihr alle seit. Dass nenn ich mal marketing- opfer.
> Jaja, da sind die Chinamänner gut drin, Geld schäffeln, und wir, ach so schlauen West-Europäer schmeißen ihnen unser Geld in den Rachen, wegen einem Video lol.
> 
> 
> take care



Gebe ich Dir Recht, aber wenn es soweit ist, dann kann man sich ja von der Realität überzeugen. Genug Quellen gibt es ja und dann kauft man keine Katze im Sack. Die Zeiten sind eh vorbei.

Gibts das mit Housing eigentlich schon in anderen MMORPGs? In dem Video sieht das so aus als könnte man sein eigenes kleines Dorf errichten.


----------



## Fenrik (1. Dezember 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Gibts das mit Housing eigentlich schon in anderen MMORPGs? In dem Video sieht das so aus als könnte man sein eigenes kleines Dorf errichten.



Ich kenne sonst nur das Housing aus Herr der Ringe Online, allerdings konnte man da nur in festgelegte Häuser einziehen und das Mobiliar auch nur eingeschränkt einrichten. Wobei mir grad noch einfällt, dass ich ja noch RoM gespielt hab und es dort auch Housing gibt. Dort sind die Häuser komplett Instanziert, man kann also nicht sein eigenes Haus von draußen anschauen. Dafür konnte man die Möbel uneingeschränkt überall hinplatzieren, sogar an die Wände ;-) .
Eine Mischung aus beiden wäre in Aion gut und wenn man dann noch sein Haus verändern könnte wäre das natürlich Top.

Ein Jahr Zeit geb ich Aion, dann sollte aber mindestens 60% implementiert sein. Sieht ja eigentlich alles recht fertig aus, solange das wirklich alles ingame Szenen sind. Aber ich meine ja erwähnt zu haben, dass ich NCSoft vertraue, ham ja aus Guild Wars auch ein recht gutes Spiel gemacht (Das ist meine Meinung und ich weiß, dass es viele gibt die das anders sehen, aber ICH mag Guild Wars), deswegen: "schaun mer mal" wie Aion in einen weiteren (is ja schon ein jahr lang draußen) Jahr aussieht.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2009)

In UO kann man sein haus von grund auf selbst entwerfen.
Starwars Galaxies hat ein Spielerstadtkonzept.
u.s.w.

Zu Housing gibt es einige interessante Konzepte und meiner Ansicht nach ist da noch viel mehr drin, da es von den aktuellen Spielern eher halbherzig umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Lanatir (1. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> In UO kann man sein haus von grund auf selbst entwerfen.
> Starwars Galaxies hat ein Spielerstadtkonzept.
> u.s.w.
> 
> Zu Housing gibt es einige interessante Konzepte und meiner Ansicht nach ist da noch viel mehr drin, da es von den aktuellen Spielern eher halbherzig umgesetzt wurde.


Ich find rein vom feeling her kommt das housing von eq2 am besten rüber.


----------



## Stancer (1. Dezember 2009)

In Daoc gibts auch Housing. Man kann das Haus halt selber einrichten, Trophäen aufhängen und Händler/Handwerker aufstellen. Das Daoc Housing ist aber eigentlich ne 1:1 Kopie des UO Housings.
In Vanguard gabs glaube ich auch Housing. In Age of Conan gibt es Clanzonen für Clanburgen.

Der Nachteil ist, das es in ner speziellen Housing-Zone war und ausser Housing gab es dort nichts. Das wurde aber wieder dadurch wett gemacht, das es kein Auktionshaus gab und die Spieler bei den Händlern einkaufen mussten. So gab es immerhin etwas Betrieb in der Zone. Ansonsten nur für Gildentreffen im Gildenhaus. Wir haben damals unsere Gildentreffen z.b. immer im Gildenhaus abgehalten. Nicht nur treffen im TS und dann rumlabern, denn so hat man dann auch mal die Leute ingame getroffen.

Das UO Housing war natürlich besser, da man sein Haus in der freien Welt platzieren konnte. Nachteil war, das schon bald der gesamte Kontinent zugepflastert war.
Housing in Aion effektiv umzusetzen halte ich für schwierig. Das Daoc System wäre falsch und nicht mehr als ein "Ihr wollt Housing, hier habt ihrs" ! Housing muss in die Welt integriert werden.

Mir kam aber die Tage mal ne andere Idee. Warum gibt es eigentlich kaum Systeme für "Spielerquests" ? Es sollte doch kein Problem sein, das es sowas wie ne Anschlagstafel gibt, wo Spieler Aufträge jeder Art anbringen können. Z.b. das Beschaffen bestimmter Mats, Ausrüstungsgegenstände etc. 
Beispiel : Ein Spieler erstellt eine Quest. Je nach Schwierigkeit und Belohnung muss er für "unkosten" aufkommen. Daraufhin steht die Quest an der Anschlagstafel für z.b. 1 Std, länger = teurer. Je mehr Spieler aber nun diese Quest erfüllen, desto mehr Belohnung bekommt der Auftraggeber.

Man müsste das System aber natürlich Wasserdicht machen, damit es nicht ausgenutzt wird und das es keine Quests gibt wie "töte 1 Hasen ; Belohnung 1 Milliarde Kinah". 

Ein System einer "Anschlagstafel" würde ja reichen. Z.b. "Bringe mir 20 Veredelungssteine". Der Auftraggeber kriegt seine Steine und der Spieler eine Belohnung.


----------



## Gumja (1. Dezember 2009)

@Stancer
Da gibts dann nur ein Problem...
Wenn dann 30 Mann das Quest annehmen und anschließend ihre Belohnung haben wollen, der Char aber gar nicht so viel Kohle hat... was dann?
Denn für die Belohnung sollte der Char schon selber aufkommen.


----------



## Rorix (1. Dezember 2009)

> Nachdem man die Fans von Aion mit einem Trailer wach gerüttelt hat, kursierten ja die haarsträubendsten Gerüchte im Netz. Angefangen von free Content Update über einen Patch bis hin zu einer kostenpflichtigen Erweiterung. Ein Mitarbeiter von NCSoft hat sich nun dazu durchgerungen ein Statement abzugeben und erklärt dass es sich bei dem Trailer um keine der genannten Optionen handelt.
> 
> Die Entwickler wollten damit nur zeigen was denn möglich wäre und was man sich im Moment vorstellen kann. Oder um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen: „Das kommt vielleicht dabei raus, wenn ihr weiterhin brav einzahlt.“ Damit ließe sich dann auch die Frage nach dem Warum klären, die jetzt auf vielen Fansites auftaucht.
> 
> Solltet ihr ihn letztens verpasst haben, hier ist der dazugehörige Trailer. Schöne Farben, stimmungsvolles Ambiente und viele Federn.



Quelle

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich find rein vom feeling her kommt das housing von eq2 am besten rüber.



Das EQ2 Housing ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber nichts geht über das eigene Haus in der Welt, ev. samt Spielerstadt.
Für Aion ist das allerdings aufgrund der Questwelt freilich nichts.


----------



## Enrico300 (1. Dezember 2009)

@Rorix...Wenn das wirklich stimmt. ist das für mich die reinste verarsche!!
Erst wird man heiß gemacht und dann kommen solche statements.


----------



## Kizna (1. Dezember 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> @Rorix...Wenn das wirklich stimmt. ist das für mich die reinste verarsche!!
> Erst wird man heiß gemacht und dann kommen solche statements.



Also ich persöhnlich sehe da keine Verarsche. Wenn man sich allein die letzte Kampfszene ansieht, muss jeden klar sein, dass es sich hier um Visionen handelt. Nichtmal ein NASA Pc würde bei den Kampf und Schlachtanimationen flüssig laufen. 

Ausserdem versteh ich die Leute nicht so ganz. Denkt ihr wirklich, dass blos weil ein Video die Runde macht es auch nächste Woche auf die Server aufgespielt wird? Wenn man sich allein die Blizzard Spiele anschaut, die schon bis zu vier Jahre vor dem Release angekündigt werden, so hat man wohl auch hier eine ungefähre Zeitvorstellung. Ich will gar nicht daran denken wann Guild Wars 2 angekündigt wurde und nun endlich der ungefähre Beta Termin raus ist (der allerdings auch nicht verbindlich ist).

Das Video ist eine ganz normale Geschäftspraktik. Man hält den Kuden am Ball. Fertig aus. Natürlich wird es irgendwann Addons geben und ich glaube auch daran, das es viel von dem Trailer ins Spiel schaffen wird, manches vll. schon in den nächsten Wochen, andere Dinge vll. erst in 5 Jahren.


----------



## Enrico300 (1. Dezember 2009)

Und was ist wen der Kunde wegläuft auf Grund so einer strategie?
Es geht nicht darum das alles sofort ins Spiel gebracht wird, aber wir sind zahlende Kunden und können auch was erwarten!!
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich lieb das Spiel Aion und ich würde mir wünschen, dass man mehr News bekommt.


----------



## Kizna (1. Dezember 2009)

Sie laufen nicht weg. Die menschliche psyche ist viel zu leicht zu durchschauen. Egal in was für einer Situation, so gilt doch für die Allgemeinheit, dass sie versuchen sich einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Leuten zu verschafen. Auf ein Spiel bezogen hat dieses Spiel cirka einen Monat vor dem Release eines großen Patches/Addon wieder einen Zuwachs an Spielern. Jeder möchte für den kommenden Inhalt gerüßtet sein. Im Fall von Aion ist es mehr ein Ziel das gesetzt wurde. Dieses Ziel motiviert die Spieler das Max Level zu ereichen um dann irgendwann die Inhalte des Videos sehen zu können (falls sie dann kommen). Ich habe es auch an mir bemerkt, dass ich jetzt viel motivierter bin zu grinden als vor dem Video.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2009)

Dass das Video unverbindlich ist war doch eigentlich klar. Zusatzmotivation bringt mir das Video allerdings kein Stück. Die Sachen kommen ja nicht eher wenn ich schneller levele.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Dezember 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch an mir bemerkt, dass ich jetzt viel motivierter bin zu grinden als vor dem Video.



Die Werbung hat funktioniert...


----------



## pooboon (1. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Die Werbung hat funktioniert...



jo, mir gehts aber genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pooboon (1. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Die Werbung hat funktioniert...



jo, mir gehts aber genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Dezember 2009)

pooboon schrieb:


> jo, mir gehts aber genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht wohl auch denen so, die Axe Deodorant kaufen um billig Frauen abzuschleppen.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Geht wohl auch denen so, die Axe Deodorant kaufen um billig Frauen abzuschleppen.



Die breite Mass ist aber eben offensichtlich auch dafür empfänglich...


----------



## Nàrdinel (1. Dezember 2009)

Ausserdem riechts wirklich genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Dezember 2009)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Ausserdem riechts wirklich genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist wohl wie mit Zucker.

 Gezuckertes Styropor schmeckt wahrscheinlich auch toll wenn man Süßes mag.


----------



## Virthu (1. Dezember 2009)

naja, motivation ist schon eine sehr subjektive sache.

für mich persönlich war das video recht motivierend, weil die entwickler eine gewisse richtung und ideen gezeigt haben, die mir persönlich sehr gut gefielen. vor allem war der signal wichtig, dass es tatsächlich konzepte existieren, an denen man arbeiten kann. ein gewisses anderes mmorpg strahlt da z.b. durch die absolute abwesenheit jeglicher zielrichtung und ideen die hoffnungsvolle und zuversichtliche stimmung einer leichenhalle, so dass selbst die motiviertesten fanboys langsam ins grübeln kommen.

sollte innerhalb von 1 bis 2 monaten keine details für eine baldige aion-erweiterung kommen, würde ich vermutlich meinen account dennoch stilllegen, da mir im moment die fixierung auf simples zusammenfarmen von items sehr missfällt.
die inhalte im video sind vielversprechend, aber sie sollten auch nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen, da es zz definitiv noch einiges nötig wäre für ein deutlich runderes und interessanteres spielerlebnis.


----------



## Gumja (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja, eins ist doch klar.
In der heutigen Zeit so ein Video zu zeigen, wie sich das Spiel "Demnächst" entwickeln wird, und dann noch JAHRE zu warten, bis man es einbaut... ist jedenfalls kein Weg, der Kunden auf Dauer bindet.
Vor 8 oder 9 Jahren... ja da hätte sowas noch funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Erinnert sich noch jemand an den UO2 3D Trailer?) 
Aber in der heutigen Zeit, wo jedes Jahr mindestens 2 neue MMORPGs auf dem Markt erscheinen.... kann man einfach keinen Trailer arusbringen, der zeigt, wie ein Spiel, das jetzt schon auf dem Markt ist, in 5 Jahren aussehen soll...
So leid es mir tut das sagen zu müssen, aber die einzigen, die sich das erlauben "können" sind Blizzard...
...denn alle anderen "größeren" MMORPG Hersteller haben bereits mindestens einmal bewiesen, das sie auch aus einer verdammt guten Idee nur Scheisse draus machen können! Selbst bei NCSoft hat man bereits einen faden Beigeschmack... von FunCom braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden... und Mythic/GOA hat sich mit WAR ebenfalls einen "Flop" geleistet, nachdem sie mit DAoC längst bewiesen hatten, dass sie es wesentlich besser können.
Wenn NCSoft also jetzt son Sabbererzeugendes Video rausbringen, wie sie sich vorstelen, das Aion "Demnächst" irgendwann aussehen soll... dürfen sie einfach nicht zu lange warten... Denn es stehen genug neue MMORPGs in den Startlöchern, von denen nicht wenige eine Fangemeinde haben, gegen die die Masse der WoW Fans verschwindend klein wirkt...
SW-Old Republik und Star Trek Online sind da nur die beiden Zugpferde die im nächsten Jahr (zumindest der Betatest) an den Start gehen und mit Sicherheit aus vielen aktuellen MMORPGs (auch Aion) erst einmal ne Menge Spieler abziehen werden...


----------



## doubledown (2. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schon ziemlich krass aus.
Aber bis das live geht, sind noch dringend ein paar Optimierungsarbeiten an der Engine fällig, aber auch dann friert wahrscheinlich bei dem ersten Massenkampf das ganze Internet ein ;-)


----------



## OldboyX (2. Dezember 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Sieht schon ziemlich krass aus.
> Aber bis das live geht, sind noch dringend ein paar Optimierungsarbeiten an der Engine fällig, aber auch dann friert wahrscheinlich bei dem ersten Massenkampf das ganze Internet ein ;-)



Ich glaube das grafische Update wird überschätzt. Schaut euch die jetzige Aion Engine auf nem 24"er mit Max Details an, blendet das UI aus und wählt entsprechend gute Szenerien. Das Spiel schaut jetzt schon so "episch" aus, nur fängt das Video ganz spezielle Momente ein und mit der Musik etc. sieht das atemberaubender aus als man es im normalen Spielbetrieb gewohnt ist.

Technisch gesehen ist das Upgrade, nach allem was man im Video sieht HDR/Lighting und dynamische Schatten. Das wars, der Rest ist schon da. Beide Dinge kann man auf Wunsch deaktivieren (wird man auch mit Sicherheit für Massenschlachten) und für Soloplay - bzw. für Gruppenspiel usw. wird es neueren Rechnern nicht das Genick brechen.

Am Netzwerkcode - i.e. dem Lag bei Massenschlachten ändert das alles übrigens überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Yaglan (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds witzig das einige wirklich geglaubt haben dasdas so kommen wird. 
Ich habe gesagt es ist nur ein video das wird so nicht kommen. Und wurde negativ bewertet....
Tjo wenn man alles glaubt was man sieht aber nicht nachdenken kann....


----------



## Arandes (2. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich finds witzig das einige wirklich geglaubt haben dasdas so kommen wird.
> Ich habe gesagt es ist nur ein video das wird so nicht kommen. Und wurde negativ bewertet....
> Tjo wenn man alles glaubt was man sieht aber nicht nachdenken kann....




Wobei keiner, nichtmal NCSoft selbst gesagt hat, dass es niemals so kommen wird - siehe den Quellenpost über dir. Wenn du so argumentierst, ist es kein Wunder, wirst du schlecht bewertet.

Und überhaupt: NCSoft gestand den Trailer selbst als "VISION"! Muss man dem Grossteil von Euch eigentlich wirklich noch erklären, dass eine VISION nicht ZWINGEND oder gar erst SOFORT eintreten muss?... Meine Güte, als ob man Hühnern Körner zuwirft... wie die Wilden.

Wer Aion nicht spielen will, nur weils derzeit nicht so aussieht wie in dem VISION-Trailer, der soll gerne gehen. Solche Leute zu treffen behagt mir ohnehin nicht, ich spiel lieber mit Leuten, die das Spiel so schätzen, wie es ist: Absolut gut (für mich).


----------



## Shintuargar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte an der Stelle von NCSoft auch erst einmal zurückgerudert. Was so eine ausufernde Gerüchteküche bewirkt, hat man hier im Thread ja schon im Ansatz gesehen. Nach dem stille Post Prinzip verbreiten sich weitere Spekulationen und in einem Jahr lesen wir von frustrierten Spielern, was NCSoft alles versprochen und nicht gehalten hat. Nicht zu vergessen der obligatorische Lobgesang auf ein kommendes, anderes MMO X im Jahr 2011.


----------



## Fenrik (2. Dezember 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der obligatorische Lobgesang auf ein kommendes, anderes MMO X im Jahr 2011.



Meinst du Guild Wars 2? Wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder 10 Monate vor Release als DER WoW-Killer angepriesen.

Etwas enttäuscht bin ich ja jetzt schon, dass dieses Video doch nur zeigt, wie es mal sein KÖNNTE und nicht wie es mal sein WIRD. Scheinbar sind die gezeigten Szenen eben doch nur reine Spielideen und keine Ingame Szenen oder so etwas in der Richtung.
Ich werde trotzdem optimistisch bleiben. Ideen haben sie ja schonmal, auch wenn diese nicht wirklich innovativ sind.
Aufjedenfall hat dieses Video so als Werbung Erfolg gehabt: Ich hab wieder Lust auf Aion...wobei da natürlich noch andere Faktorn eine Rolle spielen, aber ich will nicht leugnen, dass dieses Video aufjedenfall dazu beigetragen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine der Trailer hat Elemente drinnen die Garantiert kommen werden in einer nicht all zu entfernten zukunft. Mit den Mounts oder mit den Wasser.... Apropo wasser. Aion hat keine Schwimm Animationen? Habe ich das richtig verstanden. Heisst das man kann nicht ins Wasser gehen? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen wenn man mal im Wasser sein sollte.,


----------



## Fenrik (2. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen wenn man mal im Wasser sein sollte.,



Man läuft auf den Grund als wäre man aus Stahl.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (2. Dezember 2009)

Der zehnminütige Aion-Visions-Trailer, den Ihr in der vergangenen Woche mit großen Augen bestaunen durftet, *stellt lediglich die Wünsche und Ideen der Aion-Entwickler dar* und verweist nicht auf eine bestimmte Erweiterung oder gar einen zukünftigen Patch hin. So jedenfalls vermeldet es der englischer Community Coordinator Sebastian Streiffert per Twitter.

buffed.de


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Apropo wasser. Aion hat keine Schwimm Animationen? Habe ich das richtig verstanden. Heisst das man kann nicht ins Wasser gehen? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen wenn man mal im Wasser sein sollte.,



Aion hat nur tiefes Wassen an Zonenrändern wo sonst durch Hügelketten begrenzt wird. Dort läuft man auf dem Grund und stirbt irgendwann wie Fenrik schon treffen bemerkt hat. Das Wasser inmitten der Zonen ist immer seicht genug um darin herumzuwaten. Schwimmanimation ist daher nicht von Nöten.


----------



## Virthu (2. Dezember 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Man läuft auf den Grund als wäre man aus Stahl.



was im fall von templern und gladiatoren irgendwie sehr logisch erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Dezember 2009)

NCSoft hat noch nie ein ordentliches mmo zustande gebracht..GuildWars ist von arenanet und rest was ncsoft gemacht hat ist schmodder...lasst euch doch nicht durch diesen trailer der irgendwann wenn bagdad wieder lebt realisiert werden soll verarschen...

meine liste von failmmo entwicklern: funcom, frogstar, ncsoft, flagship studios, destination games..

meine liste von topmmo entwicklern: blizzard, arenanet

mag vllt die gemüter die es nicht wahrhaben wollen verärgern aber das ist nunmal TATSACHE...neben WoW und GW gibt es nichts gutes in der mmo welt


----------



## Arandes (2. Dezember 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> NCSoft hat noch nie ein ordentliches mmo zustande gebracht..GuildWars ist von arenanet und rest was ncsoft gemacht hat ist schmodder...lasst euch doch nicht durch diesen trailer der irgendwann wenn bagdad wieder lebt realisiert werden soll verarschen...
> 
> meine liste von failmmo entwicklern: funcom, frogstar, ncsoft, flagship studios, destination games..
> 
> ...




Ist immernoch Geschmackssache, also fahr mal ruhig die Pferde zurück - zumal es ebenso TATSACHE ist, dass HdRO ebenfalls ein gutes MMO ist - aber das magst du vielleicht ja nicht wahrhaben. Aber naja, du hast ja immerhin noch erwähnt, dass es "deine Liste" ist - was auch so bleibt. Denn für mich z.B. gehört Blizzard in die Schublade deiner "Failmmo-Entwickler". Was interessieren mich Zahlen, wenn ich das Spiel scheisse finde? Hat hierzu nix zu sagen. Ich frag mich aber immer wieder, warum Leute ihren Senf zu einem Spiel ablassen, dass sie nicht spielen/mögen? Um zu zeigen, dass es auch Leute gibt, denen das Spiel nicht passt? Ist doch normal, hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun - erstellt doch euren eigenen Thread dazu O_o Aber weder ne kontruktive Kritik ablassen noch sonst was... Schade!

Und Leute, bleibt beim Thema: Es geht immernoch um die Zukunftsvision und nicht um "Mimimi das kommt eh nie" Blabluppscheisse.


----------



## Kizna (2. Dezember 2009)

Arandes lass Ren reden, der würde nichtmal ein gutes MMO erkennen wenn es mit rosa Ballettstrümpfen vor seiner Nase rumhüpfen würde und WoW in seinen momentanen Zustand als gutes MMO zu bezeichnen gleicht so oder so Blasphemie. Nein ich werde jetzt meine Behauptung nicht weiter erörtern. Wer mag kann sich gerne einer meiner älteren Beiträge zum Thema WoW und damit meine Meinung anschauen. Oder noch besser, schreibt mir ein parr PM's, so wird nicht ein weiterer Beitrag "WoWfiziert".

Ansonsten stimmt es auch nicht, dass NCsoft keine guten MMO's rausgebracht hat. Wobei gut natürlich ein unglaublich subjektives Wort ist. Viele Leute beziehen gut wohl auf etwas was der breiten, leicht zu beindruckenden Masse gefällt. Ich für meinen Teil habe gerne Linage 2 gespielt. Auch Age of Conaen ist mitlerweile ein sehr schönes und spielenwertes Spiel geworden. Natürlich nur dann spielenswert wenn man auch gerne für den Erfolg arbeitet und sich nicht alles in den Hintern schieben lassen will.

Um noch etwas zum Thema zu sagen, ich denke Dinge wie z.B. Housing und Mounts gehören zu den leichter einfügbaren Inhalten, was natürlich zum Schluss führen kann, dass wir hierrauf nicht so lange warten müssen. Das Grafikupdate und die riesigen Belagerungsschlachten hingegen scheinen tatsächlich noch sehr ferne Zukunftsmusik zu sein.

Und an all die WoW Fanboys da drausen, ich an eurer Stelle würde mich über Inovationen in Aion freuen, denn zu einen zwingt es Blizzard endlich etwas gescheites zu entwickeln und zum anderen haben sie dann die Chance wieder etwas gutes abzukupfern.


----------



## buhmmler (2. Dezember 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ist immernoch Geschmackssache, also fahr mal ruhig die Pferde zurück - zumal es ebenso TATSACHE ist, dass HdRO ebenfalls ein gutes MMO ist - aber das magst du vielleicht ja nicht wahrhaben. Aber naja, du hast ja immerhin noch erwähnt, dass es "deine Liste" ist - was auch so bleibt. Denn für mich z.B. gehört Blizzard in die Schublade deiner "Failmmo-Entwickler". Was interessieren mich Zahlen, wenn ich das Spiel scheisse finde? Hat hierzu nix zu sagen. Ich frag mich aber immer wieder, warum Leute ihren Senf zu einem Spiel ablassen, dass sie nicht spielen/mögen? Um zu zeigen, dass es auch Leute gibt, denen das Spiel nicht passt? Ist doch normal, hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun - erstellt doch euren eigenen Thread dazu O_o Aber weder ne kontruktive Kritik ablassen noch sonst was... Schade!
> 
> Und Leute, bleibt beim Thema: Es geht immernoch um die Zukunftsvision und nicht um "Mimimi das kommt eh nie" Blabluppscheisse.




/amen


----------



## Mykeeper (2. Dezember 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ist immernoch Geschmackssache, also fahr mal ruhig die Pferde zurück - zumal es ebenso TATSACHE ist, dass HdRO ebenfalls ein gutes MMO ist - aber das magst du vielleicht ja nicht wahrhaben. Aber naja, du hast ja immerhin noch erwähnt, dass es "deine Liste" ist - was auch so bleibt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So siehts aus!  

Back to Topic:
Es ist auch das, was sich die Spieler gewünscht haben, für mich ein klares Zeichen, dass NC Soft sich Gedanken darüber macht, wie sie es umsetzen können. Das wollten die Spieler sehen, das haben sie in der Form dieses Trailers bekommen, bedeutet man kann sich darauf freuen.

Ich fand es sehr naiv zu denken, ok das gibts für uns im nächsten Jahr, aber 3-4 Jahren wieso nicht, bei dem Sprung den man jetzt schon mit der Technik vollführt hat, ist das nicht mehr nur reine Zukunftsmusik.

Wenn NC Soft am Ball bleibt, könnten die Visionen Wirklichkeit werden, ich halte durchaus für möglich...

So long,
Mykeeper


----------



## Boccanegra (3. Dezember 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mag vllt die gemüter die es nicht wahrhaben wollen verärgern aber das ist nunmal TATSACHE...neben WoW und GW gibt es nichts gutes in der mmo welt


Das ist Quatsch. HDRO ist zb. ein sehr feines Spiel, wenn man sich in die Welt dieses MMORPGs einfinden mag. Oder Eve online, ein sehr interessantes MMORPG, auch wenn es den 08/15-WOW-Spieler heillos überfordert. 

Wer mit einem solchen Urteil wie Du daherkommt, bezeugt damit sicherlich, dass er einen Massengeschmack hat. Aber seit wann hat die Masse einen guten Geschmack? 

SCNR ... so viel Flame wie den letzten Absatz vergönne ich mir heute einfach mal.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Dezember 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Arandes lass Ren reden, der würde nichtmal ein gutes MMO erkennen wenn es mit rosa Ballettstrümpfen vor seiner Nase rumhüpfen würde und WoW in seinen momentanen Zustand als gutes MMO zu bezeichnen gleicht so oder so Blasphemie. Nein ich werde jetzt meine Behauptung nicht weiter erörtern. Wer mag kann sich gerne einer meiner älteren Beiträge zum Thema WoW und damit meine Meinung anschauen. Oder noch besser, schreibt mir ein parr PM's, so wird nicht ein weiterer Beitrag "WoWfiziert".
> 
> Ansonsten stimmt es auch nicht, dass NCsoft keine guten MMO's rausgebracht hat. Wobei gut natürlich ein unglaublich subjektives Wort ist. Viele Leute beziehen gut wohl auf etwas was der breiten, leicht zu beindruckenden Masse gefällt. Ich für meinen Teil habe gerne Linage 2 gespielt. Auch Age of Conaen ist mitlerweile ein sehr schönes und spielenwertes Spiel geworden. Natürlich nur dann spielenswert wenn man auch gerne für den Erfolg arbeitet und sich nicht alles in den Hintern schieben lassen will.
> 
> ...



ich bin mir nicht sicher, inwiefern ich nu blasphemisch sein soll..aber vermutlich wolltest du einfach nur ein cooles wort benutzen ohne dessen bedeutung zu kennen xD...
und ich bin WoWfiziert mag sein..ich spiele warcraft schon seit 7 jahren regelmäßig..nur diese ausdrücke von dir zeigen mir,  dass du gern einen auf "underdog" machst und bloß nicht im mmo mainstream WoW schwimmen willst..

kann sein dass einigen mmo´lern das WoW konzept nicht gefällt..nur sind sie frustriert dass es für ihren geschmack kein genügend gut umgesetzes konzept in mmo´s gibt, deren qualität an den von WoW heranreichen könnte..was ich meine ist: es gibt viele mmo´s mit verschiedenen schwerpunkten..die richtungen können ziemlich verschieden sein und jeder schwerpunkt könnte interessant sein..nur hat nur ein entwickler in einem schwerpunkt "pve / itemhatz" ein meisterwerk gelandet und alle anderen, die auch gern ihren schwerpunkt in gleicher qualität in einen mmo sehen wollen (z.B. mass pvp, rvr oder sonstwas), von anderen entwicklern etwas mäßiges abkriegen und sich halt eben damit abfinden müssen..ihr konzept nur in minderer qualität, tja das tut mir leid für euch, zum glück bin ich da in sachen spielkonzepte offener und kann somit auf besser umgesetze titel zurückgreifen

und geschmackssache hin oder her, darauf kann man ja am schnellsten und leichtesten flüchten..fällt dir sonst nix ein..dann sag einfach "alles subjektiv"...ja ist es, man kann auch sagen, dass man gerne scheiße isst..geschmackssache eben Oo jeah dann bist du aufjedenfall unterdog alter

allerdings war ich ziemlich offen für aion und habe es immerhin bis lvl45 gespielt..gegen asiastyle und das konzept war ich nicht abgeneigt aber es ist schlicht und ergreifend ein schrottgame..das rvr ist schnell abgenutzt und mies umgesetzt und rest des inhalts sieht ähnlich schlecht aus..umso länger ich gespielt habe umso mehr wurde es mir klar und die rosabrille verschwand auch

naja viel spaß euch noch beim grinden und aufs große update warten....eigentlich könnt ihr nur bemitleidet werden xD

und dass aion innovativ sein soll, höre ich jetzt auch zum ersten mal oO


----------



## Arandes (3. Dezember 2009)

> kann sein dass einigen mmo´lern das WoW konzept nicht gefällt



Besagtes WoW Konzept beruht lediglich auf "Wir wollen alle Typen eines MMOs abdecken und das möglichst einfach, um alle Kunden anzusprechen" - ja, das funktioniert, warum? Weil es den Mainstream erreicht. So kommt man an das Geld, ist ganz klar! Und bevor gleich jemand kommt und sagt, dass das Konzept NICHT so sei: 





> Unserer Meinung nach verbindet World of Warcraft ein breites Spektrum an Elementen aus Spielen verschiedenster Kategorien und hat so für alle Arten von Spielern etwas zu bieten.


 Quelle: WoW-Europe Accountverwaltung.

Nur: Vergleiche NIEMALS ein "gutes" MMO mit einem, das an den Mainstream gerichtet ist! Wie ich schon sagte, allein an den Zahlen kannst du kein MMO beurteilen.


HdRO hat seine Community: Die spielen das Spiel aufgrund der Story (welche durch das Buch nunmal gegeben ist) und aufgrund der Landschaften, die sensationell umgesetzt sind. Ja, die Community ist sehr klein. Ganz ehrlich: hdRO ist um Meilen schwerer als das achso gelobte WoW - und damit meine ich NICHT die Steuerung...

Von Eve wollen wir gar nicht mal reden, der Durchschnitts-WoW-Spieler scheitert ja nur schon im Tutorial. Und das ist nunmal so. MEINE Meinung.

Aion widerrum weist halt einen anderen Typus auf, welcher nur schon aufgrund der koreanischen Politik dahinter bei einigen nicht ankommt.

Angemerkt: Ich habe WoW selbst seit Classic gespielt (nicht seit Release, sondern mittig) und fand es ein klasse Spiel. Für mich ist es aber nun zu Ende - im Gegensatz zu manch anderen, die nun ein anderes MMO spielen, stehe ich aber dazu! Ich bin weder WoW-, HdRO- noch Aion-Fanboy. Ich bin einfach ein Rollenspieler und basta!



> und geschmackssache hin oder her, darauf kann man ja am schnellsten und leichtesten flüchten..fällt dir sonst nix ein..dann sag einfach "alles subjektiv"...ja ist es, man kann auch sagen, dass man gerne scheiße isst..geschmackssache eben Oo jeah dann bist du aufjedenfall unterdog alter



*kopftisch*

Aber dann selbst sagen, dass Aion ein "Schrottspiel" ist.. Junge... lies deine Posts, bevor du sie veröffentlichst, sonst schreibst du dir nur selbst ein Armutszeugnis. Du bist für mich der typische Fall von "Ah, wieder ein neues MMO, dass man fertig machen kann, weil es niemals an WoW rankommt". Bedenke mal: WoW wurde hier N_I_E "beleidigt" oder sonstwas. Aber du fährst gleich mit "Schrottspielen" usw. ins Gericht. Klassischer Fall von enttäuscht - kanns geben, nur finde dich damit ab und nerv nicht diejenigen, die es gut finden.
In diesem Sinne:


> eigentlich könnt ihr nur bemitleidet werden xD



Touché.



Last but not least, back to topic:

Ich wünsche mir einfach für die Zukunft, dass, falls Housing wirklich eingeführt wird, die Gebiete nicht so leer werden wie in HdRO. Anfangs super besucht, mit der Zeit verwahrlost. Das wäre sehr schade. Wobei es auch ganz interessant wäre, wenn die Häuser in "Hauptstädten" vermietet werden. Das wäre mal eine feine Idee. 



> Ich fand es sehr naiv zu denken, ok das gibts für uns im nächsten Jahr, aber 3-4 Jahren wieso nicht, bei dem Sprung den man jetzt schon mit der Technik vollführt hat, ist das nicht mehr nur reine Zukunftsmusik.



Man siehts ja eigentlich nur schon daran, wie HdRO derzeit aussieht. Im Gegensatz zu Aion verwenden die ja High-Res-Texturen (die arme Platte ^^) - und durch die CryEngine lässt sich da vieles optimieren. Ich denke, 3-4 Jahre sind hochgegriffen, das wäre sicherlich früher möglich. Allerdings: Um den "heutigen" Stand an MMO-Hardware im PC gleichzubehalten, müssten sie schon 3-4 Jahre "warten". Ich fände es ein wenig schade, wenn man für ein MMO einen High-End-PC haben müsste. Nur für ein Spiel gleich eine Rundumerneuerung zu machen, naja =/ Aber wer weiss, vielleicht ist dies ja auch die Zukunft? Kann gut sein. Alles muss ja schneller, besser und v.a einfacher gehen. Richtige Handwerkskunst, nur mal als Beispiel, ist heutzutage rar und wenn dann teuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal, we'll see.


----------



## Enrico300 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, inwiefern ich nu blasphemisch sein soll..aber vermutlich wolltest du einfach nur ein cooles wort benutzen ohne dessen bedeutung zu kennen xD...
> und ich bin WoWfiziert mag sein..ich spiele warcraft schon seit 7 jahren regelmäßig..nur diese ausdrücke von dir zeigen mir,  dass du gern einen auf "underdog" machst und bloß nicht im mmo mainstream WoW schwimmen willst..
> 
> kann sein dass einigen mmo´lern das WoW konzept nicht gefällt..nur sind sie frustriert dass es für ihren geschmack kein genügend gut umgesetzes konzept in mmo´s gibt, deren qualität an den von WoW heranreichen könnte..was ich meine ist: es gibt viele mmo´s mit verschiedenen schwerpunkten..die richtungen können ziemlich verschieden sein und jeder schwerpunkt könnte interessant sein..nur hat nur ein entwickler in einem schwerpunkt "pve / itemhatz" ein meisterwerk gelandet und alle anderen, die auch gern ihren schwerpunkt in gleicher qualität in einen mmo sehen wollen (z.B. mass pvp, rvr oder sonstwas), von anderen entwicklern etwas mäßiges abkriegen und sich halt eben damit abfinden müssen..ihr konzept nur in minderer qualität, tja das tut mir leid für euch, zum glück bin ich da in sachen spielkonzepte offener und kann somit auf besser umgesetze titel zurückgreifen
> ...



Ich wünsche dir viel Spass noch inWorld of Warcraft,(alter)^^Bye bye


----------



## Exeone (3. Dezember 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, inwiefern ich nu blasphemisch sein soll..aber vermutlich wolltest du einfach nur ein cooles wort benutzen ohne dessen bedeutung zu kennen xD...
> und ich bin WoWfiziert mag sein..ich spiele warcraft schon seit 7 jahren regelmäßig..nur diese ausdrücke von dir zeigen mir,  dass du gern einen auf "underdog" machst und bloß nicht im mmo mainstream WoW schwimmen willst..
> 
> kann sein dass einigen mmo´lern das WoW konzept nicht gefällt..nur sind sie frustriert dass es für ihren geschmack kein genügend gut umgesetzes konzept in mmo´s gibt, deren qualität an den von WoW heranreichen könnte..was ich meine ist: es gibt viele mmo´s mit verschiedenen schwerpunkten..die richtungen können ziemlich verschieden sein und jeder schwerpunkt könnte interessant sein..nur hat nur ein entwickler in einem schwerpunkt "pve / itemhatz" ein meisterwerk gelandet und alle anderen, die auch gern ihren schwerpunkt in gleicher qualität in einen mmo sehen wollen (z.B. mass pvp, rvr oder sonstwas), von anderen entwicklern etwas mäßiges abkriegen und sich halt eben damit abfinden müssen..ihr konzept nur in minderer qualität, tja das tut mir leid für euch, zum glück bin ich da in sachen spielkonzepte offener und kann somit auf besser umgesetze titel zurückgreifen
> ...




Erkläre mir doch mal bitte den Unterschied zwischen Grinden und Farmen ? Ansonsten noch viel spass in der World of Farmcraft mit den tollen Inhalten


----------



## Kizna (3. Dezember 2009)

Blasphemie = Götterlästerung, was kann man an diesen Wort nicht verstehen? Bloss weil du meinen Satz nicht richtig zu intepretieren weist, heist es noch lange nicht, dass ich nicht weis was ich schreibe. Allein schon dein letzter Satz beweist dein nur Oberflächliches lesen meines Beitrages. Mein letzter Satz sprach über zukünftige Innovationen in Aion und ist auch bloss Stellvertretend für jedes MMO. Ich habe in keinen Satz geschrieben, dass Aion schon innovativ ist.

Ohja und ich bin ja so ein Underdog weil ich Aion bzw. generell nur MMO's spiele die nicht 10 Millionen Spieler haben. Such mal im Arsenal nach Kizna, ein Großteil der Chars die dort auftauchen werden gehören mir. Heist ich habe WoW gespielt und werde es auch immer wieder mal spielen, nur um mich zu erinnern wie ein gutes Spiel langsam aber sicher immer schlechter wird.

Menschen sind verschieden und darum gibt es auch verschiedene Geschmäcker. Ich für meinen Teil arbeite gerne für etwas und weis es danach nur noch mehr zu schätzen.

Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein fallen mir bei solche einer Engstirnigkeit keine weiteren Worte ein. Vondaher geh zu WoW zurück, freu dich am Achivment System und lass den anderen Leuten ihren Spaß. Ich wünsche dir das du deinen findest, sei es nun in WoW oder sonst einen MMO.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und geschmackssache hin oder her, darauf kann man ja am schnellsten und leichtesten flüchten..fällt dir sonst nix ein..dann sag einfach "alles subjektiv"...ja ist es, man kann auch sagen, dass man gerne scheiße isst..geschmackssache eben Oo jeah dann bist du aufjedenfall unterdog alter



Eines ist auf jedenfall klar: Könnte man Scheiße wirklich essen, so gäbe es keine Hungerleidenden mehr auf dieser Welt. Weil man allein schon mit dem Inhalt deines Kopfes einen Kontinent wie Afrika Jahrhunderte lang versorgen könnte.


----------



## Baelias (3. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Eines ist auf jedenfall klar: Könnte man Scheiße wirklich essen, so gäbe es keine Hungerleidenden mehr auf dieser Welt. Weil man allein schon mit dem Inhalt deines Kopfes einen Kontinent wie Afrika Jahrhunderte lang versorgen könnte.



o.O schön formulierte Beleidigung. 

aber im Prinzip hat *Ren-Alekz *Recht!

Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass man nicht soweit gehen darf um zu sagen das ein Spiel, nur weil es einem selber nicht(und das ist subjektiv) gefällt, gleich objektiv behaupten muss es ist schlecht.

Ich selbst bin WoW Gamer der ersten Stunde, nur ich werde niemals meine Augen verschließen und sagen, neee WoW ist Besser als alles andere... etc etc... die Vergangen 2 Jahre haben auf dem MMO Sektor gezeigt das sehr wohl viele Entwickler sehr gute und solide Spiele herausbringen kann... (WAR, AoC, GW, HdRO,Aion)

es ist und bleibt Geschmacksache... nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger - nur dann sofort in ein Forum zu gehen des jeweiligen anderen MMos und zu sagen - "...hey Leute das Game das ihr zockt ist scheiße" ist wie schon so schön beschrieben ARM - und damit stellt sich derjenige selbst ein Armutszeugnis aus.

bzgl Grinden in Spielen: Es ist nun mal so, dass Fernöstliche Spieler nicht so sehr ihren Schwerpunkt auf Monsterhatz in Form von Quests haben wollen. Aion wurde angepasst.. zumindest für Westliche Player.

Und lasst uns mal Ehrlich sein liest irgendjemand noch die Quests bei seinem Twink oder dergleichen?

also ich perönlich stehe ja auf Quests da es mir das Gefühl gibt für meine EP einer Fraktion den Questgeber oder dergleichen eine Aufgabe erfüllt zu haben - meistens mit zusätlicher Belohnung in Form von Gegenständen etc.

Aber ein möchte ich Klarstellen Farmen ist nicht gleich grinden - sofern man solch einen Ausdruck verwenden möchte.

"grinden" Def.:
(dt. „(ab)schleifen"). Bezeichnet regelmäßige, sich ständig  wiederholende Spielabläufe, die notwendig sind, um ein bestimmtes Ziel  im Spiel zu erreichen. Grind ist bis zu einem gewissen Maß immer  natürlicher Teil des Genres, welches auf kontinuierliche  Weiterentwicklung ausgelegt ist. Der Grad an _grinding,_ der zum  Erreichen essentieller Spielziele von den Entwicklern vorausgesetzt  wird, ist jedoch umstrittenes Thema unzähliger Diskussionen. Das  spieltechnisch möglichst gering eingesetzte Maß an Grind zugunsten von  singulären Spielinhalten gilt in Europa als positives Merkmal eines  MMORPGs. Traditionelle P&P-Rollenspiele waren ursprünglich  weitgehend frei von Grind, ebenso wie viele CRPGs, doch mussten diese  auch keine Abonnenten dauerhaft binden, um für die Hersteller Gewinn  abzuwerfen.

"farmen"
Im neutralen Sinne bezeichnet Farmen zunächst nur das wiederholte Töten  von Mobs oder das Sammeln von Materialien und steht damit dem _Grind_  nahe. Das Farmen kann von der Spielmechanik nahegelegt werden, wenn  z. B. ein Handwerks- oder Rufsysteme repetitive Handlungen zur  Weiterentwicklung bzw. Zielerreichung favorisiert oder Eigenschaften  durch Wiederholungen verbessert werden können.  
Farmen kann auch leicht pejorativ das massenhafte Töten von (oft sehr unterlegenen) Mobs meinen, deren _loot_ dann zur Gänze verkauft wird, um vom Spiel vorgegebene Kosten damit zu finanzieren (siehe _moneysink_). Es wird also ein stetes Einkommen generiert, welches die eigene Entwicklung sicherstellt.
Farmen kann auch negativ das gierige „abfarmen" von Gegenden (Mobs  oder Ressourcen) meinen, welches andere Spieler im Spiel stören kann  und welches nur der eigenen spielinternen Bereicherung dient.
Farmer bezeichnet zuletzt auch Spieler, die durch Farmen gewonnenes Spielgeld, z. B. in Auktionshäusern wie eBay,  verkaufen und damit der spielinternen Ökonomie empfindliche Schäden bis  zum völligen Zusammenbruch zufügen können (siehe auch: _Goldfarmer_).
dh. so wie ich das Verstehe, dass Grinden nix anderes ist als einen LVL Up durch das essentielle Töten von Mobs (NPCs) ist.
die daraus gewonnen Rohstoffe oder Spielgeld ist ein nebenprodukt welches bei dem "grinden" entsteht.

Farmen hingegen ist ein gezieltes töten von Gegnern, sammeln von Rohstoffen und hat nichts mit einem Zwang zu tun ein Spielziel (oder ein Stufenziel) zu erreichen. der Spieler kann - muss aber nicht - da er durch das "Questen" sein Ziel ebenso erreichen kann wie beim "grinden"



Quelle ist übrigens Wikipedia


So an alle Aion Spieler, mir gefällt das Spiel verdammt gut - es ist zauberhaft inszniert und bietet ein neues Spielflair welches zwischen einem Final Fantasy und fernöstlichen Mittelalter geparrt mit Soul Calibur ist.

Jedoch warum ich bei WoW bleibe bzw zurück gehe, ist dass ich nennt ihr es wie ihrs wollt, auf Grinden in Form von Quest einfach stehe.


der Visions Trailer ist eine saubere Sache jedoch nichts handfestes - was ich sehr schade finde - da Aion dort ansetzen könnte wo World of Warcraft verlernt hat die Spieler zu verzaubern.

Schade drum das es nur ein "Vision" Trailer war


Lg euer Baelias


----------



## Exeone (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ist farmen in wow das selbe wie grinden in Aion denn ich muss in innie 1 alles abfarmen um dann anschließend in inni2 zu kommen. Und da inni 2 das ziel ist kann man hier sehr wohl von grinden sprechen. darum frage ich mich warum Farmen bzw grinden in Aion schlecht ist aber in wow ja so super toll


----------



## Baelias (3. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Also ist farmen in wow das selbe wie grinden in Aion denn ich muss in innie 1 alles abfarmen um dann anschließend in inni2 zu kommen. Und da inni 2 das ziel ist kann man hier sehr wohl von grinden sprechen. darum frage ich mich warum Farmen bzw grinden in Aion schlecht ist aber in wow ja so super toll



Schwachsinn - einfach nur Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst einmal ist der spielerische Schwerpunkt individuell zu betrachten - 2 kann ich 80 lvl ohne jemals eine instanz zu betreten absolviren - ich kann auch nur mit instanzen leveln - nenn es wie du willst aber Spielerische Freiheit bekommt man derzeit nicht in jeden MMO - Tatsache aber die leider Realität ist...


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch Haarspalterei, die du hier betreibst. Farmen, Grinden, wie auch immer du das nennen willst. Im Prinzip läuft es bei einen derartigen Spiel immer auf das gleiche herraus. Töte Mobs um aufzusteigen. Sammle Gegenstände um dies und jenes zu erreichen. Mehr ist es nicht.

Und Quellenangaben wie Wiki, wenn es um derartige Banalitäten geht, die kannst du dir sparen. Das ist doch nichts handfestes.


----------



## marcloker (3. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch mal bitte den Unterschied zwischen Grinden und Farmen ? Ansonsten noch viel spass in der World of Farmcraft mit den tollen Inhalten




spontan würde ich sagen:

farmen: alles umhauen weil ich ein bestimmtes ziel habe. ruf, items.... hierbei werden oft nur bestimmte mobs umgahuen

grinden: umhauen nur der ep wegen. und da ist es egal welcher mob. hauptsache ep.


aber da hat vielleicht jeder seine eigene meinung...



ich muss gestehen ich habe mit aion auch aufgehört weil es nicht mag. der funke ist nicht rübergesprungen. und um ehrlich zu sein ist es das spiel von dem ich am meisten bis jetzt entäuscht war von allem spielen die ich angespielt habe.
aber das ist meine meinung. aber ich würde deswegen nie hier überall rumschreien aion ist schieße oder so. finde jeder kann seine meinung haben, aber ein gewisser respekt und umgangston gehört doch wohl dazu.

ob man das spiel nun mag oder nicht... etwas mehr respekt bitte gegenüber den anderen


----------



## Fenrik (3. Dezember 2009)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> Ich fand es sehr naiv zu denken, ok das gibts für uns im nächsten Jahr, aber 3-4 Jahren wieso nicht, bei dem Sprung den man jetzt schon mit der Technik vollführt hat, ist das nicht mehr nur reine Zukunftsmusik.



Höchstwahrscheinlich haben das viele Leute gedacht (und ich im Grunde auch, bis zum offizielem Statement), weil es eine unbestätigte Aussage gab, dass NCSoft die Neuerungen bis 2011 durch mehrere Patches einführen wollte.
3-4 Jahre erscheint mir übrigens etwas übertrieben. Ok, vielleicht wird das mit den Belagerungsschlachten schon so 3 Jährchen dauern und evtl. auch das mit den Kampf-Moves, aber der Rest könnte schon bis 2012 drinnen sein. Vorrausgesetzt, NCSoft hat genügend Geld und gute Entwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja, neue Klassen und Waffenmoves gehören tatsächlich noch zu den einfacheren Sachen. Die Wetter Landschaften jedoch stelle ich mir sehr schwer vor.


----------



## Pente (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab hier mal aufgeräumt. Eure persönlichen Kleinkriege haben hier absolut nichts zu suchen! Bleibt beim Thema und das ist eindeutig der AION-Vision Trailer und nicht WoW, HdRO, WAR oder sonst was. Ihr könnt gerne über die Inhalte des Trailers bzw der kommenden AION Erweiterungen diskutieren, alles andere hat hier nichts verloren und Streitigkeiten sowieso schon dreimal nicht.


----------



## Arandes (3. Dezember 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja, neue Klassen und Waffenmoves gehören tatsächlich noch zu den einfacheren Sachen. Die Wetter Landschaften jedoch stelle ich mir sehr schwer vor.




Mich würde es interessieren, wie die "Jahreszeiten" funktionieren. Sprich wirklich per Ingamezeit Frühling/Sommer usw. oder doch eher vereinfacht, wo es "nur" Sommer/Winter gibt? Ich stelle mir grad vor, Wälder in denen im Herbst das Laub fällt.... und da drin bist du am Kämpfen... *booa* Das wäre echt nett! Was doch auch reizvoll wäre, wenn man ausrutschen könnte? ^-^ Als Gladiator oder Templer hast du dann einfach ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (3. Dezember 2009)

Da ich nun wieder zahlreiche Postings löschen musste die voll am eigentlichen Thema vorbei gingen ist nun Schluss hier. Es sollte wirklich jedem zuzumuten sein, dass er die grün hervorgehobenen Postings deutlich erkennt, liest und beherzigt. Da allem Anschein nach wohl kein weiteres Interesse besteht etwas zum ursprünglichem Thema zu sagen und alle weiter fleißig ihre Off-Topic Diskussion führen mach ich hier nun zu.


----------

